# Off Season Log for 2012



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have been running a log on Uk Iron for a few weeks and at first was undecided to running the log on other sites.......

i decided to run the log on UKM and MuscleChat as well......it will document everything to do with my off season run over the next 12-15months as i run in to getting back onstage in 2012....

i have changed alot for this off season for no other reason than trying new things and new approach to see what it brings, i am never coached in the off season. Harold has been my Pre-comp coach since 2005 but i run my off season on my own...until now...i have decided to join up with Skip from Intense Muscle for this year to see what his approach will bring to my physique.

my training is a 3 day Push/Pull/Legs style routine running over a 5 week cycle with the first 4 weeks running the above style although the working sets do increase each week starting at week one at 6 working sets which then increase by 2 working sets each week culminating at 12 working sets per bodypart on week 4.....week 5 is a rest week with me only training once on a wednesday which is more of a run through workout but the emphasis of this week is to rest and recover.......all sets will aim to be 10-12 reps although i may drop this to 8 reps when trying to surpass PB's.......

my diet is key as you might think it would be for this process.......i will not give breakdowns for the meals but i will give what i am eating.....at the moment my daily cals are approx 3000......it dips slightly on non training days and slightly higher on training days.

my supplements will be Extreme products on the most part with the addition of Animal Vitamin Packs, Krill oil with extra Vit D, E and C

my gear on the most part will be peptide based as i am taking a break from the gear, what i have decided is to use a HRT dose of 100-150mg of test per week this is mainly at 40 my natty levels will be very low and counter productive for basic life stuff never mind bodybuilding.....along with this i will be using the following...

2mg MGF PWO

100MCG IGF-1LR3 PrWO x 2 week

100mcg g-csf PWO

4.5iu GH am

200mcg GRF/GHRP2 before bed

HCG 500iu once a week

so thats it guys, i hope you will enjoy the journal and ask questions etc......i will be adding Videos when i can and posting them in the journal....here are two i have done so far....






Pscarb, Flexsolate Chins + 20kg on Vimeo

to start this here is tonights session.....

my weight has dropped to 206lbs not the most ideal situation for someone in a mass gaining phase......but my condition is good

cooked all my food this morning then packed the car up for my 300mile trip to north wales......

i have switched the sessions around this week as i am training with Rack at Olympic Gym in Salford on Monday and wanted to train chest/shoulders with him......so this mean i trained Back/Biceps and rear delts tonight it is week 2 of the blast so that is 8 working sets per bodypart.....

Back:

Chins 2 working sets both with 20kg weight added

Partial deads 3 working sets (PB was acheived of 150kg for 10 reps)

Wide grip pulldowns 3 working sets

Rear Delts:

Cable cross over pulls 4 working sets

Face pulls 4 working sets

Biceps:

EZ bar curl 3 working sets

Nautilus preacher curl 3 working sets

Cable curl 2 working sets

cardio will be hard to do this week because of travelling and work so i completed tonight's session with 30min on the treadmill......

food today as i mentioned was all cooked and packed this morning.......all my cooking is done in coconut oil using the exact amount needed for the required fats in each meal......

Meal 1/2/3 - Chicken/Basmati rice/Veg

Meal 4 - Chicken/Veg/Olives/Nuts

Meal 5 - Cereal/Whey

Meal 6 - White rice/Chicken


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Subscribed Paul, should be an interesting read.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Your a beast mate


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

subscribed, should be interesting.


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Will be a good read us usual Paul


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

very interesting read, and I like your honesty with the gear aspect, just a question or two on the igf1, do you specifically site inject and if so is it in areas were you consider you are lagging, and the other Q is with the HGH do you do morning jabs becaus you feel it works better with carb depletion? or is that the reason.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yannyboy said:


> Subscribed Paul, should be an interesting read.


Cheers mate....


London1976 said:


> Your a beast mate


lol what did you think i was a pencil neck..... 


mightymariner said:


> subscribed, should be interesting.


cheers mate


 GALTONATOR said:


> Will be a good read us usual Paul


Thanks buddy....


freddee said:


> very interesting read, and I like your honesty with the gear aspect, just a question or two on the igf1, do you specifically site inject and if so is it in areas were you consider you are lagging, and the other Q is with the HGH do you do morning jabs becaus you feel it works better with carb depletion? or is that the reason.....


i jab in the area i have just trained although IGF-1 is systamatic it is not localised.

i do morning jabs with GH as i feel it works well with using peptides at night, if i did not use the peptides at night i would be using the GH before bed....but if you are just using GH morning or night gives pretty much the same results.......the difference is not enough to worry about.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sorry for the lack of updates this week but with travelling and working until gone midnight every night getting on the net other than on my iPhone was hard....

as mentioned i trained with Rack at Paul and Tania's place on Wednesday, chest/shoulders and triceps was on the menu....

Chest:

Incline Smith press 3 working sets

Flat hammer style press 3 working sets

Cable x overs 2 working sets

Shoulders:

Standing DB side raise 3 working sets

Standing mill press 3 working sets

Machine press 2 working sets

Triceps:

EZ bar pressdowns 3 working sets

Skull Crushers 3 working sets

Overhead rope extensions 2 working sets

diet this week has been good and as per the plan apart from Thursday morning as i failed to get food in and thought i had some in my bag but didn't, because i was working in a server room i could not take any in so it was 12.00pm before my first meal so only managed 5 meals.....

today is my last day of working until the 4th of Jan so no more working late nights......

because i travelled back home today and spent the whole week away from home i moved my leg session to Saturday morning so i could spend some time with the family.....


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hello mate, i noticed you saying that you have coconut oil ? can i buy this from a supermarket? Also how would you use it?

Plus would you recommend eating avocado's for the fats??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Avocadoes are very good for that purpose, i don't eat many as i travel alot but i do use Guacomole sometimes....

you can get coconut oil from some some supermarkets but it is used alot in asian cooking so if you have any asian shops near you then get it from there it will be cheaper......i weigh it out and cook my chicken with it but you can put it straight into shakes as well or even slightly warmed on toast...


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

cheers pal, im sure i can find a few asian shops considering im in east london lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

if i put into shakes, how many teaspoons or tablespoons ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

London1976 said:


> if i put into shakes, how many teaspoons or tablespoons ?


i weigh mine out as i have a particular fat amount per meal, the dose/amount you use depends on how much fat you need in your diet


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol got a Q for you paul 

when is it ok to use less strict form?

kinda noticed you were putting a bit of back and hips into those curls.

i also dont think you`d advocate anything but superstrict form if youre giving advice on here.

so when does it become, well not ok, but worth the risk of increasing injury blah blah..?

i`m not criticising your form as youre legs are bigger than my arms :becky:

just trying to uinderstand cos everyone on here has been on youtube and seen the vids by the pros using fcuking awful form..

but they grow apparently uninjurred..

so asking on behalf of everyone on here who didnt have the balls to ask haha...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Cal i hope people are not scared to ask questions pretty pointless log if they don't... 

i don't advocate super strict form in fact i think some use to strict a form and this can cause issues.....

the video was my last set of Arms, Back and rear delts so yes there was a definite swing but after the session i had done i was pleased with lifting the 32kg DB.....

i think there is a time and a place for cheating when lifting mostly this is at the end of the workout to give you an extra set or reps.....but to now have any swing in arm movements is wrong in my opinion....

i think you will agree normally the guys who train with strict form are the ones that do not grow whilst those who allow themselves to relax a little do.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I did not get to the gym on saturday due to the weather so had an extra rest day, weight on sunday was 203lbs so that is a drop again from 206lbs it would seem my metabolism on this off season diet is spiking nicely so the time has come to increase my cals starting today we have increased them by 400cals per day....so my daily calorie intake is approx 3500cals per day.

Today was push day so arrived at the gym to train chest, shoulders and triceps unfortunately my training partner could not join me and due to the weather the gym was shutting early so I have 50min to train and get out of there, I could not push the weight as much as I would of liked training on my own so I increased the intensity by reducing the rest between sets which worked a treat seeing as the gym was shutting early.

this week is week 3 in the cycle so 10 working sets per body part

Chest:

Flat press 3 working sets

Incline BB press 3 working sets

Incline hammer press 2 working sets

Flat flyes 2 working sets

Shoulder:

Olympic bar press (I do these in the power rack and have the bar at shoulder level then press each rep from static which makes it harder but has given good results) 3 working sets

DB side raise 3 working sets

Machine seated press 2 working sets

Cable side raise ( behind back) 2 working sets

Triceps

Rope press downs 3 working sets

Overhead rope extensions 3 working sets

Machine dips 3 working sets

Great session by the end totally shattered although i did not lift light by no stretch, there was no PB's but as I have said before there is more than one way to increase intensity without lifting the earth....

Back home to take my peps...

150mcg g-csf

2nd MGF

200mcg of GHRP-2 & Mod GRF before bed......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

had a good and bad session tonight.....

i trained Back, Biceps, Rear delts and Traps...

Back:

Chins 3 working sets

Partial Deads 3 working sets (PB 160kg for 8)

Machine pulldowns 2 working sets

Rope straight arm pullovers 2 working sets

Rear Delts:

Cable reverse pulls 3 working sets

Face Pulls 3 working sets

Seated DB raise 2 working sets

Traps:

Heavy Shrugs 4 sets (i have not been training traps in the last 6months due to a tight trap muscle this has now eased so am training them again but taking it steady)

Biceps:

One Arm Cable Curl 3 working sets

EZ bar curl 3 working sets

Seated preacher curl 2 working sets

Hammer curl 2 working sets....

so very please with my strength especially in the 3rd week of the blast although i have injured my back, although i felt strong on the deads i knew after my last rep i had injured my lower back, i am not hardly able to walk i am hoping this is just muscle tension because if it is not then i am in serious trouble going by past mishaps.....

the pump i am getting and the strength will have something to do with the increased calories i am eating this week seeing as the diet has been changed, this has also helped with any craving i was getting......

diet:

Meal 1 - Smoothie(frozen banana, Whey, Plain yogurt, frozen berries, coconut oil) wholemeal bread.

Meal 2 - Venison Burger, Basmati rice, coconut oil

Meal 3 - Oats, PB, Whey

Meal 4 - PWO meal

Meal 5 - Chicken, Rice, Coconut oil

Meal 6 - Venison, Veg, coconut oil, olives

i am hoping that tomorrow morning when i wake up to do cardio i can actually get out of bed


----------



## darren grens (Aug 26, 2010)

mate id be happy if you arm curl that 32 ive done it at 17 lol good luck anyway lookin big keep workin hard


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah a bit of controlled cheating does actually make sense now ive thought about it 

but no paul i dont think many people on here would question your form lol



> I have said before there is more than one way to increase intensity without lifting the earth....


not getting too splinteresque quoting you heh heh

i know i asked you bout that before..

thing is when i trained for ohh bout 3 years getting absolutley nowhere(except injurred and rampant back pain) i trained my arse off.

intensity was sky high all the time as was enthusiasm.

yeah i know now if i backed off frequency i couldve got away withoiut poundage cycling for quite a while, but other than training flat out i had no idea how to gauge intensity..

i see lots of threads on here that remind me of me..

thats why i bang on about weight progression all the time, cos its been for me the simplest way to gauge progress.

ive actually been relying on intensity rather than pure poundage progression for 18 months or so, but even now got abit lost on it and plateaued..

so back to basics, hopefully with a long planned training cycle..

i never say its the only way just the simplest..

learn the simple way and you then have far more options about advanced techniques..

ive said a few times recently that its all down to interpretation of a routine in its success..

anyhoo lol

i dunno if that makes any sense of my forum rantings lol :becky:

anyhoo best of luck this year dude


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Cheers Cal it does make sense mate, I try and keep everything simple these days mate, I cycle the volume from 6 to 12 working sets per body part over 4 weeks with the 5th week only training once......I do not really track weight although I know what my PB's are.

I track intensity on the day so to speak if I do not feel strong or full of energy the weight and volume I lift will create a high intense workout but this does not mean I will lift as heavy as say an intense session the week before....does that make sense?

I see so many guys chase the weight and fail week after week that there progress stalls I like to train instinctively.....


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I haven't got the hang of instinctive training and write everything down in my note book. I go for the progressive weight increase every workout, if I cannot increase weight I try for an extra rep or two.

Good luck with progress in 2011.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Instinctive training is something that comes over time mate, I find this a better way for me to progress...


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Dorian Yates use to say you need to have a set plan and would never walk into the gym without knowing what exercises he was doing that day. He said he also used to write everything down.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

and that worked for him for a very long time.....Ronnie Coleman does not write things down nor does he have a set plan other than what bodypart he is training?? my point is just because one person has a set plan and writes things down does not mean this way works for everyone.....

i weigh all my food off season and pre-comp but i know British Champions who don't and never have done.....different horses for courses......

do you have a set plan and write things down Yanny?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes, you are right about everybodies training philosophies.

Personal I like to have a set plan on what I am training and what exercises I do. I couldn't just start training and decide what exercise I feel like doing on the day but as I said, we're all different.

I do write everything down, any pb's, number of sets, any cardio and also how many 'supplements' I'm taking. I find it easier to gauge my progress this way.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I know what I am training and in a way I know what exercises I will be doing but because I train at so many gyms around the country sometimes they may not have the equipment or they have a specific piece that I like to use, like hammer strength stuff.....

I don't detail my weights, sets etc...in a training log I take to the gym as it does not vary that much plus I lift as heavy as I can on that day if this is less than the week or the month before it does not matter to me as long as I can see progression in the mirror. Plus other things come into play like if I had been travelling for 6hrs on that day or I had missed meals due to meetings.....

We all gauge progress in different ways you by your log me by the mirror, as long as progress is seen then it is the right way.....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

instinctive training is the pinaccle imo


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Christmas is over so is the over indulgence of chocolate biscuits......my weight did jump up over the weekend but back on my normal off season diet now so I expect it will normalise over the next few days just in time for me to indulge more over the new years weekend 

My normal gym is shut this week guess that is the price you pay for training in a university gym but then it is the best in Plymouth so swings and roundabouts......

I trained with a friend at his place last night, it was good to train with Gav and his training partner.....

We trained chest, shoulders and triceps.....this is not how they normally train so I think it shocked them a little....

Chest:

Incline smith press 2 working sets

Flat machine press 2 working sets

Cable x overs 2 working sets

Shoulders:

Standing dead stop mill press 2 working sets

Standing DB side raise 2 working sets

Machine shoulder press 2 working sets

Triceps:

Reverse grip bench 2 working sets

Rope press downs 2 working sets

Straight bar press downs 2 working sets

It was a good session did not manage to lift as heavy as I would of liked but I feel that was more down to the huge pumps I got after the few days of eating chocolate biscuits lol

As I said back to the diet this week....yesterdays was.....

Meal 1 - frozen fruit, natural yogurt, whey and oats smoothie

Meal 2 - chicken, basmati rice, coconut oil

Meal 3 - chicken, basmati rice, coconut oil

Meal 4 - PWO meal, shake

Meal 5 - new spuds, fillet steak

Meal 6 - eggs, venison burger

I am going to be travelling a lot in the new year so hopefully the progression I want to achieve will not be halted by the amount of travelling I will be doing.....


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I think you do well with all that travelling. I travel abroad with my work which has made trying to keep to a diet a nightmare. I am working at home this coming year so will really concentrate on my diet.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Nice one mate, I have been travelling with work for 13yrs now so am used to the dieting whilst away, although in saying this sometimes it is hard when time gets tight.....but there is always a way.....this is why I have very little sympathy for guys not nailing there diet when they sleep in there own beds every night


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Yes, I'm looking forward to sorting my own food for a change.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

had a great session on back tonight, was absolutely shattered by the end did not do any PB's but after last week and my back failing i was going careful although i did not go light.....

Back:

Chins 2 working sets had no weight this time because i forgot my belt...

One arm machine row 2 working sets

Partial deads 2 working sets

Rear Delts:

cable rear pulls 4 working sets

Biceps:

EZ bar curl 2 working sets

One arm spider curls (video below) 2 working sets

Straight bar cable curl 2 working sets

Hammer DB curl 1 working set.

i did not traps today due to my trap being injured.....

peps after training

2mg MGF

300mcg g-csf

120mcg IGF-1LR3(pre-workout)

i will be having my GRF and GHRP tonight before bed as normal(this is on both non and training days)

my diet today was again very good i have managed all my meals(well one left to eat after i finish this update.....)

Meal 1 - Whey/Fruit/Yogurt smoothie, Oats

Meal 2 & 3 - Chicken, Basmati rice, Coconut oil

Meal 4 - PWO

Meal 5 - new potatoes, Chicken, Coconut oil

Meal 6 - Extra Lean mince, coconut oil

i have done 2 more videos tonight one is doing the spider curls as i get asked often what they are, this was shown to me by Alvin small i do them in the video with a 30kg DB Alvin did them with 50kg with less swing than me.....the other video is of Hammer curls as a comparison to the one i posted just after the Universe and the start of this log.....

hopefully in the coming weeks i will get some done on Chest and Leg days....

[ame]





[/ame]

[ame]





[/ame]

[ame]





[/ame]

i am away from tomorrow until Saturday so no more training for me in 2010 it has been a good year for me both on and off the stage, hopefully 2011 will be just as good as i try to maintain my condition as well as pack on some mass....

if i do not get to speak to you guys again i wish you all a very Happy New Year.....thank you for the support over the last 12 months


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Great to see you back in print Paul. Looking good...best of luck.


----------



## turbovan (Jul 3, 2009)

Loooking good mate.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Verne said:


> Great to see you back in print Paul. Looking good...best of luck.


cheers Verne hope you are well?


turbovan said:


> Loooking good mate.


thanks mate.....

HAPPY NEW YEAR to you all, i hope the next 12 months bring you all the success you strive for.....

i was supposed to be training yesterday but because i was travelling today decided to spend the time with my family instead, so today was Chest, Shoulders and triceps i was feeling drained today after a very late night last night coupled with an early start this morning meant i only grabbed 6hrs sleep.....so by the time i got to the gym i was shattered so i did not expect a good session just goes to show you how wrong you can be 

i almost crawled out of the gym i was so shattered....

Chest:

Incline smith press 2 working sets

Flat Bench Press 2 working sets

Incline DB flyes 2 working sets

Cable X Overs 2 working sets

Shoulders:

BB Shoulder Press from dead 2 working sets

DB side raise 2 working sets

Machine Press 2 working sets

Behind back cable side raise 2 working sets

Triceps:

Straight bar pressdowns 3 working sets

Overhead exstensions 3 working sets

Lever machine dips 2 working sets

my intention was to do 30min cardio but could not manage it.....

as i was at home yesterday my diet was as it is normally when i am home as i tupperwared all my food up.....

Meal 1 - Smoothie (Oats/Banana/PB/Extreme Whey)

Meal 2 - Chicken, Coconut oil, Couscous

Meal 3 - Chicken, Coconut oil, Couscous

Meal 4 - Chicken, Coconut oil, Veg, Cashew nuts

Meal 5 - PWO shake

Meal 6 - Chicken, White rice

i took delivery of some Essential Amino's today in the form of HumaPro i will be adding this to my normal regime before and after training to see what it brings.....

my normal regime is

Pre-WO - 3 Kre-Alkalyn caps, 10 Extreme BCAA's caps, 10 Extreme Glutamine caps

Post-WO - Pre-WO - 3 Kre-Alkalyn caps, 10 Extreme BCAA's caps, 10 Extreme Glutamine caps

this regime has helped me alot in both building muscle and helping with the recovery process over the last 12 months (consistency) so by adding the HumaPro to this regime i will notice the difference if any this will bring and i am new to EAA around training so again i am keen to see what results this will bring, i won't be running a log on this supplement but i will tell after the month is up if i feel it has helped or not...

it feels good to be back at work and back in the gym the worst thing about the festive season is the break in routine it brings, i prefer the structure a work day brings.....


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

10 bcaa caps before and after ?? Damn i only have 3 before and after. They are big capsule to swallow paul, is 10 ok tho before and after ??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

London1976 said:


> 10 bcaa caps before and after ?? Damn i only have 3 before and after. They are big capsule to swallow paul, is 10 ok tho before and after ??


yes it is fine....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

46 caps altold...

shtting hell matey!!!!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i can understand that being a challenge for you ladies but for real men not so much


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol well, absolutely... :becky:

even with my oral fixations thats impressive...


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm interested in your rationale behind the coconut oil?

I know you, like me, do everything for a reason  so how come you've opted for Coconut oil, which is devoid in omega3 & 6 and hinders the chemical conversion of EFAs, which to me would be a big negative. Especially as the only other fats (at least that you are listing in your diet) are Cashews & PB which are high in Omega 6 & 9s.

Or do you use flax/CLO to balance the omega 3 ratios??


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

I also bracket my weight training like Paul

10 Extreme glutamine pre and post workout

2 kr evo pre workout

build and recover pwo

Really makes a difference to recovery


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Neil R said:


> I'm interested in your rationale behind the coconut oil?
> 
> I know you, like me, do everything for a reason  so how come you've opted for Coconut oil, which is devoid in omega3 & 6 and hinders the chemical conversion of EFAs, which to me would be a big negative. Especially as the only other fats (at least that you are listing in your diet) are Cashews & PB which are high in Omega 6 & 9s.
> 
> Or do you use flax/CLO to balance the omega 3 ratios??


Hey Neil, yes mate as you have pointed out there is a reason  i got switched onto coconut oil recently by my coach who likes it as a fat source, i do all my cooking with it for the main reason that it has a higher smoke point than other good oils so there is a much less chance of the oil going rancid and spoiling, the second reason but really for me the main reason is the huge list of benefits it offers as the oil is made mostly up of saturated fats but this has alot of MCT fats so the health benefits of including these into my diet was the main reason.

as you have mentioned i do use both cashew's and PB for fats, i also use egg yolks and i supplement with Krill oil....i used to get my Omega's from fish oil but have now switched to supplementing with krill oil as it has a much better ratio of 3 to 6 than fish oil, it is better absorbed by the body and you do not need as much to get the same if not better benefits than fish oils....plus there is no fish burp  as the oil does not go rancid like fish oil does...

like anything Neil this is a trial really to see if i do in fact benefit from using these new oils(coconut, Krill) if i don't then i will switch back to the more conventional ones.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Last night was legs, i would normally have a days rest between sessions but due to me driving home today and not wanting to train after being away i wanted to be with the kids.....so i trained last night...

Legs:

Hamstrings:

Seated leg curl 3 working sets

Lying leg curl 3 working sets

SLDL with DB's 2 working sets

Quads:

Leg extensions 3 working sets

Leg press 3 working sets

Abductor machine 2 working sets

Calf's:

Seated press 3 working sets

Leg press toe press 3 working sets

i actually fell down the steps at the gym as my quads gave way coming down the stairs, no damage was done but i guess it showed me i definatly trained them right 

drove home today diet has been good but missed a meal once back at home as i was on the phone for hours with clients and BT(sorting broadband out) i think missing this meal and not drinking enough water has contributed to me getting a headache tonight.....

Back and biceps tomorrow....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Back home now so back training in my normal gym, my legs have been unusually sore since I trained them on Wednesday they are normally sore the day after but it has been more intense this week same as my chest from Monday?

Anyway, tonights session was back, rear delts and biceps...

Back:

Chins with added weight 2 working sets (15kg) added

Bent over row( I have started doing these in a power rack so I lift from dead stop, this allows me to do these without setting off my injury)

Dead lifts yes that is correct I have actually performed full off the floor deads (not sure of my form though) for the first time since 1996 - 2 working sets max weight was 130kg I was very impressed all though I am sure getting out of bed in the morning will be a challenge 

Pull downs 2 working sets

Rear Delts:

Standing cable rear pulls 2 working sets

Low pull rear pulls 2 working sets

Face pulls 2 working sets

No traps tonight due to tension in neck......

Biceps:

Seated Db curls 2 working sets

EZ curl 2 working sets

Seated machine preacher curl 2 working sets

Hammer curls 2 working sets

Diet today:

Meal 1 - chicken, couscous, olives, coconut oil

Meal 2 - chicken, couscous, olives, coconut oil

Meal 3 - chicken, couscous, olives, coconut oil

Meal 4 - extreme whey, PB

Meal 5 - PWO shake

Meal 6 - cod loin, new spuds, olives

I have certainly gained weight of late although my condition is still good I have softened up a little since stopping my cycle 6 weeks ago, I need to get my head round this so it does not interfere with my weight gaining goals this year.

Bought some really nice cookies for Sunday that have been calling my name since I brought them home


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

last night was a very good workout, i trained at castles gym in windsor, a sort of home away from home for me as i am there alot.....

last night was Chest, Shoulders and triceps because it was week 3 it meant 10 working sets per bodypart unfortunatly due to pure exhaustion i only completed 8 on triceps....

Chest:

Incline Press 3 working sets (equaled my PB by doing 167kg for 7 reps)

Seated hammer press 3 working sets

flat DB flyes 2 working sets

Dips 2 working sets

Shoulders:

Seated dead mill press 3 working ses

Standng DB side raise 2 working sets

Hammer press 3 working sets

Behind back cable side raise 2 working sets

Triceps:

Rope press downs 2 working sets

reverse bench press 2 working sets

angled bar pressdowns 2 working sets

Dips for triceps 2 working sets (maybe)

i was absalutely shattered after the session and waking this morning with the hint of a head cold it seems i might have pushed it a little to much.....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey paul ive, been trying to squat again for the first time since my fusion and ive discovered my back still doesnt like them even tho initially its ok..

if you want to try deads why not try using a trap bar?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

what would a trap bar accomplish? my lower back would still be used in the lift and then would still suffer Squatting is a definate no no for me....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

a trap bar takes alot of the stress of your back due to the parallel grip compared to a straight bar..

just seems if you`re wanting to try deads at all, long term it might be a better option..

just a thought :wink:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no it is a good thought mate i just realised what you meant.....to be honest my back issue is complicated and although pain in the back is not there through the movement so in essence i can do them but it is the day after that literally cripples me.....i think i will need to stick with partials


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thats why ive never mention it before cos youre partials are very similar to my trap bar partials.

i have raised handles on me trap bar..

parallel grip is defo superior mechanically..

back probs usually are..it was the next day that i`d get pain prefusion..

like you ive done my best to train around my back and still train legs hard..(the comparison is of course relative..)

you have thickness and size so a full ROM dead isnt really all that important..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

heres a badly phrased Q for you 

approximately how many pounds does bodyweight fluctuate by after a show?

say you had another show in 2 weeks time so altho you could rehydrate yourself diet would have to stay in place.

also approximately how much weight do you lose in the last 2weeks leading up to a show?

i guess i`m wondering how much i would need to weigh to be 12 stone and in contest shape..

yes i know its a tricky Q cos most people dont stay in the condition of 2 weeks out and fully hydrated lol

just wondered if you would make an educated guess... 

kinda still feels like i need a stone of lean muscle from somewhere...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

TheCrazyCal said:


> heres a badly phrased Q for you
> 
> approximately how many pounds does bodyweight fluctuate by after a show?
> 
> ...


I tend to drop around 7-10lbs in the last 2 weeks when water is counted into the mix, I don't blow up after a show if I have one a few weeks after probably no more than 7lbs.....

But then you could be different mate all depends the type of weight you are holding...

Sorry for the lack of updates guys but I have been unwell struck down with the flu, I hardly ever suffer but when I do it really hits me, the morning after my last session I felt a little unwell then things went downhill from there for the next 3-4 days I ate pretty much only soup and felt very ill.....

I started to recover Sunday but left it until last night (Tuesday) to get back in the gym although feeling much better I am still not 100% so have modified the training this week.

Monday:

Chest.....

Cable x overs 4 sets

Bench press 3 sets

Incline hammer press 3 sets

Flat flyes 3 sets

I cannot count them as my normal working sets as I pushed probably 75% of what I would normally but was totally shattered afterwards.....

Today my teeth have started to play up I think this is due to having sinus trouble from the flu so although I did go to the gym I nearly passed out and was White as a sheet when I got home so maybe training tonight was not the best move.....

Tuesday:

Back....

Chins (no weight added) 3 sets

Partial deeds 3 sets

Seated row 2 sets

Pulldowns 3 sets

Face pulls 3 sets

Reverse cable pulls 3 sets

Diet today is back to normal although I have again missed a meal due to the leftover flu symptoms.....

Meal 1 - Oats, whey, banana, PB

Meal 2 - chicken, couscous, coconut oil

Meal 3 - same as meal 2

Meal 4 - PWO

Meal 5 - sweet spud, chicken, coconut oil

I would normally eat another meal before bed but I am so shattered from the training, not being 100% and the fact I have had to start using my painkillers for my back after the stupid dead lifting I did the other week and the drug I use amatriptaline makes me drowsy.......

No training tomorrow might even leave it until next week as I want to be recovered for Monday as I am travelling to barrow in furnace and am going to train in bernie coopers gym in dalton......


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hope your feeling better mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers mate...

this morning was the first in 2 weeks i have not woken up with sinus pain so things are looking up.

still struggling with the appetite as i am still only getting in 3 meals before i train and it should be 4.....

i rested yesterday and it did me the world of good, i started to get some DOM pain from the back workout on Wednesday night which again was a good sign.

tonight i decided to train arms on there own, mainly because it would be a short workout this would help i think with my overall health.

Arms:

Biceps:

Standing straight bar curl 2 working sets

one arm spider curls 2 working sets

one arm preacher cable curls 2 working sets

seated concentration curls 1 working sets

Triceps:i used my multi grip handles for this workout

Pressdowns 2 working sets

reverse grip pressdowns 2 working sets

overhead reverse extensions 2 working sets

machine dips 1 working set

that was it although a short session only lasting 30min the pump i got was unbelievable it was very hard to put my seat belt on in the car.....

as i mentioned diet was not as it should of been in meal count but the meals themselves where there normal clean variety...

Meal 1 - Oats, Whey, Banana, PB

Meal 2 - Chicken, Couscous, Coconut oil

Meal 3 - Oats, Whey, Banana, PB

Meal 4 - PWO shake

Meal 5 - jacket spud, chicken, coconut oil

going to have a restful weekend this weekend as on Monday i have a 8-9hr drive from Plymouth to Barrow which i certainly am not looking forward to....the good thing about it is i get to train in Bernie Coopers gym in Dalton in furnace......

i have not used any GH or peptides over these last few weeks this will change on Monday when i will be back on my peptide protocol....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

travelled over 7hrs yesterday driving from Plymouth to cumbria for a meeting today only for that meeting to be moved to tomorrow.....the silver lining is that i went to Bernie Coopers gym last night and met up with Nathan Robinson the current U80kg Inter British Champ such a nice guy with a bright future.....

it was my first real session after suffering from the flu for the last 2 weeks, although i have lost no weight and am still 210lbs i have softened up so my condition has suffered which is not surprising seeing as soup was the main meal most days. getting back to normal service so to speak should right this in the next few weeks.

training last night was Chest, Shoulders, Triceps....

Chest:

incline DB press.....(i pressed the 50kg DB for 8 in my working sets this was more than i expected to lift so was very happy) 2 working sets

Seated Press 2 working sets

Cable X Overs 2 working sets

Shoulders:

BB mill press 2 working sets

Machine press 2 working sets

DB side raise 2 working sets

Triceps:

Straight bar pressdowns 2 working sets

Reverse grip press 2 working sets

DB kickbacks 2 working sets

the workout did get off to a good start but tapered off towards the end as i realised pushing it to the max was not going to happen mainly due to the several coughing fits i suffered....

i found it very hard to eat my food yesterday as my appetite was shot, so forcing down cold chicken and rice whilst on the road was not nice.......but forced it down anyway

Meal 1 - Smoothie (Oats, prebiotic yogurt, frozen berries, whey)

Meal 2 - Chicken, Basmati rice, coconut oil

Meal 3 - Same as meal 2

Meal 4 - Whey, Nuts

Meal 5 - PWO shake

Meal 6 - Cod, New spuds, Veg


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

just got back home from travelling over a 1000miles this past week so as you can imagine i am shattered.....

i trained at Olympic gym last night home to the IFBB Pro Paul George who is looking excellent for his next Pro show in the 202 class at the British GP.......

i met with one of my clients tonight John Rackham, john has made some noticeable improvements in the last 6 weeks since i last saw him and i see a big transformation for him over the next 15 weeks to his show.....

i trained Back last night instead of legs mainly because of my injury i find using a leg press i am not used to tends to give me grief and with a 300mile drive this morning i thought better of it....

Back:

Pull downs 2 working sets

Underhand lever pulls 2 working sets

Seated rows 2 working sets

Biceps:

EZ bar curl 2 working sets

DB spider curls 2 working sets

Preacher curls 1 working set

Hammer curl 1 working set

Rear Delts:

DB bent over raise 2 working sets

Rear delt machine 2 working sets

Face pulls 2 working sets

then i completed the workout with 30min cardio, i have missed doing cardio these last 2 weeks because of the flu so am getting back into the swing of things with some post workout cardio this week.....

diet yesterday was all over the place although the food i eat was good clean calories there simply was not enough of it due to a meeting that was supposed to be 1.5hrs and ended up being a 5hr meeting.....

as i said back home now so looking forward to getting things back on track....for pushing it full blast next week...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Trained legs tonight for the first time in 3 weeks tonight, had a good session and felt very good after....

warmed up with 5min on the bike

Legs.....

Seated hamstring curls 3 working seta

SLDL 3 working sets

Leg extensions 3 working sets

Leg press 3 working sets

Abductor 3 working sets

Calf press 3 working sets

I finished with 30min on the treadmill I find this stretches out my legs after training them.....

Diet today....

Meal 1 smoothie(oats,whey,banana,yogurt)

Meal 2 couscous,chicken,coconut oil

Meal 3 whey, oats, PB

Meal 4 PWO shake

Meal 5 sweet spud, chicken, coconut oil

Meal 6 whey shake, cashew nuts

I am training at forest gym on Monday with Harold and James L we are going to blast chest so I am sure I will be in a lot of pain after....lol


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Get the weights down matey, would be cool to see how much a guy your size lifts when training (not best lifts)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mattious said:


> Get the weights down matey, would be cool to see how much a guy your size lifts when training (not best lifts)


don't record them mate no point as i lift as heavy as i can on a given session depending on diet, work etc....i mention the weight if it is more than i have lifted or that i did not expect to lift that weight for what ever reason...


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

class mate. in the next 10 year i would love to be half as good and a dedicated as you.

true bodybuilder


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thanks for the previous answer paul..

got another :becky:

my missus had a hysterectomy last year and she still in a quite a lot of discomfort.

could ghrp6 help heal the wounds?

i know its a shot in the dark but ya know how you come across stuff googling and i read it can help heal injuries..

nice one 

what i think HT is trying to find out as i have is how you gauge intensity and therefore progression...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

TheCrazyCal said:


> thanks for the previous answer paul..
> 
> got another :becky:
> 
> ...


From the research I have done Cal yes a GHRP can help with injuries as it releases natty GH combine this with modified GRF 1-29 (sometimes referred to as CJC-1295 without DAC) to increase and prolong the pulse and you have double the effect......I cannot say it will defiantly help her issue but it certainly has been shown to help......

As for how I gauge intensity, I go by feel if I feel that on the day I train I am strong I will lift heavy if I don't I won't.

Progression is seen on through the mirror or onstage.......

I see no need for little books and note pads I know what I can lift and for how many if I beat that weight great...if I don't I won't lose sleep....in my opinion some get to wrapped up in writing things down and then they don't enjoy the session....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

have you never trained and got nowhere?

thanks for that i`ll tell her..

i`m really surprised but she`s open to trying it.

i`ll find out which one it is but do you for see any negative side as she uses an anti depressant?

this is the one that concerns her and she doesnt see the point in asking her doctor who`s unlikely to supportive-altho she`s being very helpful trying to get to the route of the prob.

she` s now essentially feeling depressed at being in pain for so long..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate in the 90's i was not progressing but back then i was all about gear and not nutrition, if i am honest the magic for me started when i focused more on my diet than the gear i used that was just after the 2004 NABBA West which i came 3rd out of 3....since that show i have not lost another NABBA West show.......

i go by feel when i train it works for me..... 

i see no issue with the anti depressents and the peptides but i am not a Dr so cannot be certain....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thanks dude


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

trained at castles gym in windsor today with an extra days rest yesterday due to work and breaking down i was looking forward to an intense session tonight and i was not dissapointed...

Chest:

Cable X overs 3 working sets

Hammer incline press 3 working sets

Seated Hammer press 2 working sets

Shoulders:

DB side raise 3 working sets

Seated dead stop press 3 working sets(see video)

DB clean and press 2 working sets

Triceps:

Rope pressdowns 3 working sets

Reverse bench press 2 working sets(see video)

close grip pressup 2 working sets

diet was good today after yesterdays disaster....

Meal 1 - 6 whole eggs, ham, cheese

Meal 2 - basmati rice, chicken, olives

Meal 3 - Oats, Whey, PB

Meal 4 same as meal 3

Meal 5 - PWO shake

Meal 6 - chicken, new spuds

i had some videos done today of movements that a few guys have been asking about....

Dead stop press.

[ame]





[/ame]

Reverse bench.

[ame]





[/ame]


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

2 reps on the front press, is that all you could manage ?? just kidding mate. Ive been doing the same as you when doing presses. I find it really aches the next morning if ido it from dead. How much was you lifting there paul. I manage around 70kg x 8 on a smith tho.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

lol no there was something wrong with the start of the vid so had to cut it, that set was my final working set i failed on 10 reps...including the bar there is 90kg on the bar....


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Your poundages will drop a bit on compounds when you start with an isolation exercise. Do you normally do an isolation first Paul?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I had a feeling it was more than 2 lol. Damn 90kg on last working set for 10. I wouldn't even budge it haha. From dead is the best imo. Good work mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it was leg day today to get back on track after the disaster which was Monday.....

diet has been good today so plenty of energy which was needed as the session tonight was just evil, i even contemplated being sick after.... 

Diet:

Meal 1 - 6 whole eggs, cheese, mushrooms

Meal 2 - Chicken, basmati rice

Meal 3 - Couscous, chicken

Meal 4 - Whey, Oats, Banana

Meal 5 - PWO shake

Meal 6 - 4 slices toasted granary bread, chicken breast...

my back is starting to weaken so i know i pushed it today this is what i did....

Legs...

Hamstrings:

Lying leg curls 6 sets 10 reps 10 seconds rest between sets

1 arm leg curl 3 working sets

Jefferson squats 3 working sets

Quads:

Leg extensions 3 working sets

Reverse Hack Squats 3 working sets (hit PB on this tonight doing 180kg for 8 on my 3rd working set)

step ups 2 sets 10 steps per leg.....

i did not do calf's mainly because i could not be arsed..... 

sitting here now i might have pushed a little to hard on both the Jefferson squat and the reverse hack squat as my back is in bits now....i have noticed the first signs of severe back pain of late which means another trip to the pain clinic to get a procedure called Facet Joint Medial Branch Rhizotomy

MBRF

not a great procedure but i think after missing it last year i will need to get it done soon......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i had an appointment at the renal specialist today this was a follow up from my last appointment in October 2009 where i got the all clear for my kidneys, the appointment was with a different guy and what a joy it was to meet him...

one of the first things he said was "you know you cannot use the creatinine and GFR levels, as you have above average amount of muscle" i replied with "thank god someone who knows".....we went on to discuss how i should never have had the biopsy as the first test to look at kidney function was all clear and well within normal levels, he said they must of been convinced something was wrong and did not believe the test.......then called them idiots......

near the end when we was talking about steroid use he said that really as long as i was sensible it did not matter as steroids do not effect the kidney directly(although high BP can have an effect) he said there was nothing wrong with my kidneys and he was going to write me a letter to show insurance companies as the previous specialist had done such a bad job......

i left his office like a weight had been lifted off my shoulders....although i had gotten the all clear in 09 there was still a fear at the back of my head that it would come back it would seem there was nothing there to come back.....

today was back pull day so trained Back/rear delts/biceps

Back:

pulldowns 3 working sets

seated rows with rope 3 working sets

partial deads 2 working sets

Rear delts:

face pulls 2 working sets

cable reverse cross overs 3 working sets

Biceps:

cable curl 3 working sets

One arm spider curl 2 working sets

preacher curls 2 working sets

Hammer curls 1 working set

i asked Daz Marshall(DefDaz) to help create a logo for me to print onto T-shirts to give to everyone who i work with sort of a branding thing(something i picked up from Skip) he did a great job and really should be used b everyone for this sort of thing......

here is the end result..


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

I would look the nuts with that t-shirt on!!! Wink wink!!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

What with team pscarb on it too lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

lol these are for the guys/girls i prep or coach


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Don't worry franki, I'll will send you a team london1976 shirt lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

London1976 said:


> Don't worry franki, I'll will send you a team london1976 shirt lol


Cheers London I'll let my 1yr where it. Lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'll send you 2 then


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

how many are in your stable paul?

t short design is good, but if i may just say the image of you has abit too much shading.

that would be easy to tone down..

ive a PG t shirt in a similar style..

primark are now bring out a Cal range 

i kid you not..

great news from the doc dude


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Cal, i have 6 prepping now with one more starting in a few weeks(3 girls, 4 men)...

i will see about the toning...


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

nice image Paul glad your all clear


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i had a good weekend very relaxing with plenty of time with the family, all my guys and girls progressed with there diets for there shows, one of the guys has lost 33lbs in 5 weeks and looks great for it.....

tonight was chest, shoulders and triceps being the 3rd week of the blast it was 9 working sets per bodypart so i knew it would be a tough session...

Chest:

Incline DB's 3 working sets

Incline smith press 3 working sets

Cable X overs 3 working sets

Shoulders:

Machine press 3 working sets

Side DB raise 3 working sets

DB clean and press 3 working sets

Triceps:

Rope pressdowns 3 working sets

Machine dips 3 working sets

Close grip press up 2 sets(failed big time on the 3rd so cannot count it)

left the gym shaking like a leaf but full as a house.......

diet today was spot on as usual...

Meal 1 - Oats, Whey, PB

Meal 2 - Chicken, Basmati rice, coconut oil

Meal 3 - same as meal 2

Meal 4 - Whey, Cashew nuts

Meal 5 - PWO shake

Meal 6 - Extra lean mince(home made chili) Jacket spud

weigh in on Saturday was still 211lbs but i am getting my hardness back that i had before being ill so not to concerned plus i am off cycle, Skip has said we will increase the Cal's next week if there is no change again.

had 1mg of MGF post workout with 120 mcg of IGF-1LR3 Pre-workout.

3iu's of Simplexx GH am and before bed

i am away tomorrow for the rest of the week yet again, i must admit i have been away alot of late and it is getting tiresome hopefully i will be working from home next week.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i visited Olympic gym last night home of IFBB pro Paul George (www.paulgeorge.org :: Olympic Gym) who is 5.5 weeks from the British GP 202 class, Paul is known for his shrink wrapped skin on stage and although paul will be bring the same level of condition to the stage he is known for this year it will be with extra size and thickness whilst still keeping his elegant lines and balance......i was at the gym to do cardio as i had set off very early from home so could not do it before meal 1....

today i travelled over to north wales for work, i trained at my normal gym in north wales training Back/Biceps/Rear Delts and traps...

Back:

Chins 3 working sets

Iso level pulldowns 2 working sets

Partial deads 2 working sets

wide grip pulldowns 3 working sets

Biceps:

EZ curls 2 working sets

one arm preacher curls 2 working sets

one arm DB spider curls 2 working sets

Hammer curls 2 working sets

Rear Delts:

face pulls 3 working sets

reverse cable x overs 3 working sets

Traps:

machine shrugs 3 sets

diet today was as normal but had a little issue sticking to the timings due to meetings...

Meal 1 - oats, whey, PB

Meal 2 - Chicken, basmati rice, veg

Meal 3 - Lean beef, basmati rice, veg

Meal 4 - Extreme Whey, mixed nuts

Meal 5 - PWO shake

Meal 6 - Chicken, white spuds......this meal was not finished for some reason i lost my appetite after the workout...

i have been fortunate to be asked to give an interview to a new bodybuilding site you can find the interview here Interview with Bodybuilder: Paul Scarborough (Pscarb) | Muscle-Munch


----------



## turbovan (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi paul look very full on new bodybuilding site ,Great Pic's


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

my weekend was not the best as sunday was 11yrs to the day since my dad died at the age of 53 from cancer, this effected me all weekend....

my weight sunday was down a pound to 210lbs so Skip has raised my calories for all my meals, more protein, fats and carbs this is the most i have eaten on a daily basis ever so i am hoping to make some progress, this is good as i am off cycle so i can get my body used to this much food when i go on cycle in April i should grow very well....speaking of the cycle i have been asked what i will be using now i have decided thought i would put it up....

it will be a 6-8 week cycle:

Weeks 1-4 2 T-Bullets per day

Weeks 1-6 or 8 - 100mg Prop M/W/F, 1ml Parabolan M/F

my peptides and Gh will continue through i will have been off cycle for just under 6months when i go on so i am expecting decent growth....

training last night was Chest/Shoulders and Triceps...

Chest:

Incline Smith press 3 working sets

Seated hammer press 3 working sets

Flat DB flyes 3 working sets

Cable X overs 3 working sets

Shoulders:

Standing BB dead stop press 3 working sets

Standing DB side raise 3 working sets

Seated machine press 3 working sets

BB Front raise 2 working sets

Triceps:

Rope pressdowns 3 working sets

Triceps dips 3 working sets

Overhead rope exstensions 3 working sets

i was weak last night for some reason, come no where near my PB's but weirdly had a very good workout at the end.....

diet yesterday was on point as always, i am at home this and next week so my diet will be nailed everyday...

Meal 1 - Oats, Whey, PB

Meal 2 - Basmati rice, Extra lean mince(made into chili), coconut oil

Meal 3 - Basmati rice, Extra lean mince(made into chili), coconut oil

Meal 4 - Whey, mixed nuts

Meal 5 - PWO shake

Meal 6 - Cod Loin, Baked spuds


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Had a really busy but relaxing weekend, I did not train on Friday due to travelling to Bristol, Saturday I had a day rally driving which was a present from my wife for my 40th last year.

It was even better than I expected and by the end of the day I was voted best driver so well chugged, after this I went and met up with Tom Blackman at his gym Ministry of Fitness and had a back and bicep workout......I did have to take it a little easy as the rally driving had played havoc with my lower back but still had a good workout.

Had a chance to have a good catchup with Tom he is my best mate but not had much chance to talk of late due to him working every hour of the day to make his gym a success, so we gossiped over a nandoes...

In the evening I attended my first cage fight which was very good, I enjoyed every minute.....then after out for a few beers in Bristol.....

The increase in calories last week has done the trick as I jumped to 215lbs from 210 the week before...

So back to work today and back to the normal daily diet, it is weird but I miss eating chicken and rice.....

Meals today:

Meal 1 oats, whey, PB

Meal 2 & 3 basmati rice, banana, chicken, coconut oil

Meal 4 whey, mixed nuts

Meal 5 PWO shake

Meal 6 White spuds, chicken, olives

This week is my cruise week by this I mean I lift 50-75% of max and really just pump the blood through, I won't be training every muscle this week either.

I trained chest, shoulders and triceps tonight but it took me half the time as normal....

Chest:

Incline DB press 3 sets

Flat press 3 sets

Shoulders:

DB side raise 3 sets

Machine press 2 sets

Triceps:

Rope extensions 2 sets

Machine dips 2 sets

I am away tomorrow up at heathrow so will probably train legs then maybe back on Friday all light with reps.....


----------



## turbovan (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi paul is it any better training 3 body parts then 2 hope you back get's better.Mine it ok at min :clap2:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have grown much better since switching to a day routine Push/Pull/Legs...yes it is hard as fukc but the day recovery after is utilised to the fullest...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i can remember you posting up bout your dad in your last journal mate..

hope your heads all good again..


----------



## TrainPain (Feb 28, 2011)

how long have you been in training mate?

What was your start weight?

You look ripped to fk.. form on the hammer curls was a bit dodge though  lol

Looking strong though... fare play!!


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

good post's paul, hope your heads thinking ok now.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

TheCrazyCal said:


> i can remember you posting up bout your dad in your last journal mate..
> 
> hope your heads all good again..


he was a good man mate, it still effects me now 11yrs on....thanks for the words though mate


TrainPain said:


> how long have you been in training mate?
> 
> What was your start weight?
> 
> ...


my starting weight was around the 8 and half stone mark mate, i have been training 23yrs...jesus i am old 

form is what ever is needed to lift but feel the weight, you do strict form hammers and i bet you dont feel it as good lol



jonnymc said:


> good post's paul, hope your heads thinking ok now.


it is mate

last week was a cruise week for me for training, this means i trained at around 50% of max and only went in twice this is to give my body a rest from the high intensity workouts it normally goes through.....

so this week is back to the 6 working sets per bodypart....tonight was Chest, Shoulders and triceps....

Chest:

Pec deck flyes 2 working sets

Incline Smith press 2 working sets

seated hammer press 2 working sets

Shoulders:

Hammer shoulder press 2 working sets

DB side raise 2 working sets

DB Clean and press 2 working sets

Triceps:

Rope pressdowns 2 working sets

Skull crushers 2 working sets

DB kickbacks 2 working sets

it was a decent workout but felt weaker than normal to be honest i guess this being off cycle is not all what it is cracked up to be 

Diet today was good as i prepped all my food before i left this morning....

Meal 1, 2 & 3 - Chicken, Basmati rice, Banana

Meal 4 - whey and mixed nuts

Meal 5 - PWO shake

Meal 6 - sweet spud, chicken

i am away in heathrow all week, i trained at castles gym tonight but i am going to try panthers gym in uxbridge on Wednesday for a change.....

as i mentioned above my strength has taken a big hit i struggled with 110kg on the smith press, seeing as this is the day after my refeed and my 6 working set week i would expect to be stronger.....


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Paul, I've noticed on a few of the other forums that they do a Q&A section. How would you or one of the other top guys like doing one?

p.s. always good reading your journal.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Yanny this is one of the things we are looking into setting up in the next few weeks, the problem with this is that the person must commit to doing this full time.....


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Glad your ok bud, do you not use the standard flat bench press much matey?

nice read still though....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no mate far to risky for injury with flat bench press...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

seeing as i have been away again this week at Heathrow i decided to take the opportunity to train at Panthers gym in Uxbridge, alot of my good friends train there or have trained there in the past, they all speak highly of Sean and Helen (panther from gladiators) so i thought i would check it out....

i was not disappointed it is a large well equipped gym...

i trained Back/Rear Delts and Biceps...

Back:

Chins 3 sets to warm up...

Under hand grip hammer lever pulldown 2 working sets

Seated row 2 working sets

DB row 2 working sets

Rear Delts:

reverse Peck Deck 3 working sets

Face pulls 3 working sets

Biceps:

Cable curl 2 working sets

DB Spider curls 2 working sets

Seated one arm preacher curls 2 working sets

diet today has been ok but a meal was missed due to work....

Meal 1 - 6 whole eggs, lean ham

Meal 2 - chicken, wholemeal pasta, olive oil

Meal 3 - chicken, wholemeal pasta, olive oil

Meal 4 - PWO shake

Meal 5 - Chicken, Spuds and salad

not feeling very positive of late, i am gaining weight some good some bad but due to not being on cycle i am lets say softer than i am happy with, now i am very critical of myself especially after a show diet so need to be careful not to let this effect the plan......don't get me wrong i am not what you would call fat just not as hard as i would like.....this will all change when i begin my cycle at the start of April....


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I trained at Panthers gym for around 6 months once as I was working in Uxbridge. I rented a house across the road from the gym. They let me pay just for the time I was there which was a good deal:clap2:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

forgot to update the log on Friday after my leg session so here is Fridays session...

5min warm-up on bike

seated hamstring curls 4 x 15

SLDL 3 x 15

Extensions 4 x 15

Leg press 4 x 20

walking lunges 4 x 15 steps per leg

Calf's 4 x 25

I had a good weekend went out on my wife's birthday so had a few sneaky beers, was not out late so Sunday was a nice day relaxing with the family...

i am at home all week this week so i get to train at my gym with my training partner.....after last week i was not expecting to be to strong but weirdly i was so very happy with the session.....

Chest:

Incline smith press 3 working sets

flat DB flyes 3 working sets

Flat dead stop press 2 working sets

Shoulders:

Standing Dead press 3 working sets

Cable side raise 3 working sets

Standing DB press 2 working sets

Triceps:

Pressdowns 3 working sets

underhand exstensions 2 working sets

cable skull crushers 2 working sets

my strength was back up to where i would expect it to be seeing as i am not on cycle and have not been for nearly 4 months....

diet yesterday was...

Meal 1 - Oats, Whey, PB, Banana

Meal 2 - Basmati rice, chicken, coconut oil

Meal 3 - Basmati rice, chicken, coconut oil

Meal 4 - Whey, mixed nuts

Meal 5 - PWO shake

Meal 6 - Couscous, extra lean burgers

today was pretty much the same apart from cardio in the morning and meal 1 and 4 switched around then protein and fat meals for 5&6...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sorry for the lack of updates last week guys but had so much work on after the gym i was back on the laptop doing my day job.....

so the start of a new week is upon us, i am well chuffed as i am now weighing 218lbs up 1lb last week in fact up 1lb every week for the last 3 weeks.....my condition is not what it was probably up to the 15% mark but this is not of a concern at this point though as i intend to trim down a little in my next cycle as i have a holiday in June........yea no work for a week..... 

i travelled up to Manchester today for work so took the chance to train at IFBB Pro Paul George's gym Olympic Gym, Paul is 5 days from competing in in the first 202 Pro show ever to be held in the UK at wembley this Saturday.....as usual Paul looks like an anatomy chart with so much detail it is sick.....

so training....today was Chest/shoulders and triceps.....it is the third week of the blast so working sets are up to 9-10 sets per bodypart...

Chest:

Flat flye peck deck 2 working sets

Incline smith press 3 working sets

Dead press bench 3 working sets

Incline flyes 2 working sets

Shoulders:

DB side raise 3 working sets

Dead press mill press 3 working sets

BB Front raise 3 working sets

Triceps:

Rope pressdowns 3 working sets

Over head extensions 3 working sets

narrow stance pushup (elbows into body) 3 sets to failure

because i was on the road most of the day i boxed up all my meals into Tupperware this morning...

Meal 1 - Whey shake, mixed nuts

Meal 2 - Basmati rice, Chicken,Coconut oil

Meal 3 - Basmati rice, Chicken,Coconut oil

Meal 4 - Basmati rice, Chicken,Coconut oil

Meal 5 - PWO shake

Meal 6 - Sushi, chicken


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

what a day yesterday....i did a 10hr day at work then left to get some food from the local supermarket before heading back to the hotel, when my car broke down for the second time in 6 weeks...it took 4hrs for the recovery to get to me i finally got to bed at 5 min past midnight...i missed 3 meals so not happy, this went on to today when i tried to sort out a rental car....so missed one of my meals today this all took a toll on my training tonight.....

i trained for he second time this week at Olympic gym in eccles this was so i could have a final look at Paul George as he runs through to his final 3 days for the 202 class at the Britain GP this weekend, got to say Paul is looking amazing taking the best package of his life to the stage this weekend....

Training....

Back:

Wide grip pulldowns 3 working sets

underhand grip pulldowns 3 working sets

Pulldowns behind neck 2 working sets

cable pullovers 2 working sets

i made a decision to stay away from compound movements like deadlifts as my lower back has been hurting of late....

Rear Delts:

reverse cable pulls 3 working sets

Seated bent over lateral raise 3 working sets

Biceps:

EZ Cable curls 3 working sets

Seated DB curls 3 working sets

Hammer curls 2 working sets

diet today was again simple.....

Meal 1 - Chicken, rice, PB

Meal 2 - Chicken, rice, PB

Meal 3 - Whey, Mixed nuts

Meal 4 - PWO shake

Meal 5 - Chicken/tuna(ran out of chicken) Baked spud

back home tomorrow for the weekend, i wont be going to the Grand Prix because i am away again on Monday so spending time with the family is more important.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

finally back home now but only until Monday afternoon then i travel to Heathrow for 3 days.....my car is in the garage getting fixed not going to get it back for a week, so have to make do with a basic focus until then 

tonight was leg day, had a good session the volume was raised again so i am expecting pain tomorrow 

Quads:

5 min on bike to warm up

Leg extensions 4 working sets

Leg press 6 sets 10 reps, 10 seconds rest between each set

Abductors 2 x 20 rep working sets

Hamstrings:

SLDL 4 working sets

Seated hamstring curls 4 working sets

Walking lunges 2 x 20 steps per leg

Calf's:

Seated calf extension 6 x 20 reps....

Diet today:

Meal 1 - Oats, Banana, Whey, Mixed nuts

Meal 2 - Lean meatballs, basmati rice

Meal 3 - Oats, Banana, Whey, Mixed nuts

Meal 4 - Whey, Mixed nuts

Meal 5 - PWO Shake

Meal 6 - Lean meatballs, basmati rice

i will be starting my cycle 2 weeks Monday, i was 218lbs last Sunday hopefully i can continue to gain a few pounds over the next few weeks before i start the cycle...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i had a relaxing weekend at home with the family, plenty of time with my kids something i miss when i am working away like i am this week.....

i am at heathrow today and tomorrow so decided to train at panthers gym again tonight, it was a little more packed than the last time i trained but had a good workout although felt weak....

Chest:

Incline DB press 3 working sets

Seated press 3 working sets

Incline Smith Press 3 working sets

Shoulders:

DB side raise 3 working sets

Seated Mill dead press 3 working sets

DB front rise 3 working sets

Triceps:

Rope pressdowns 3 working sets

Reverse grip dead press 3 working sets

Overhead cable extensions 3 working sets

*Dead press is where each rep is performed from a dead stop position....

diet today has been on par although i missed a meal again due to work...

Meal 1 - Oats, Whey, Grapes, PB

Meal 2 - Basmati rice, chicken, coconut oil

Meal 3 - Basmati rice, chicken, coconut oil

Meal 4 - PWO shake

Meal 5 - Chicken, spuds, salad.....

Meal 6 - Whey, Nuts

for some reason i am tired today.....this effected my training although was pumped as i mentioned earlier i was weaker than normal....

weigh day yesterday and i have dropped 2lbs in the last week bringing me down to 216lbs.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

due to me travelling back home tomorrow i trained tonight so i could sit down and have tea with the family once i get home...

i trained at castles gym in Windsor where i believe has the best leg equipment around...

Quads:

Leg extensions FST 7

Reverse Hack squat 6 sets 10 reps with 10 seconds rest between sets......(this is the closest to squats i can do)

Leg extension 4 working sets

Hams:

lying leg curls 6 sets 10 reps with 10 seconds rest between sets

one leg standing curls 4 working sets

walking lunges 3 sets of ten steps per leg

Calf's:

donkey calf raise 6 working sets

managed all my meals today as could eat when at client office so no issue with strength tonight although my leg sessions are more volume than weight these days as i find them better for overall growth on my legs.....

back home tomorrow and for the rest of next week which is good as i can get a good week under my belt before the cycle starts in 10 days time....


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

PSc..how do you think the experiment with coconut oil is going?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

its going well mate i find it tasty and definatly in my opinion better than EVOO for cooking ...

another study to back the use

SuppVersity - Nutrition and Exercise Science for Everyone: Supplemental (!) Coconut Diet Reduces Waist Circumference in Men more Than in Women While Leaving Lipid Profiles Unchanged


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

This might be a stupid question but what is FST 7, you mention it in your leg extensions workout?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Allenb said:


> This might be a stupid question but what is FST 7, you mention it in your leg extensions workout?


here you go mate

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/bodybuilding-training/28013-fst-7-article.html


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Suppversity..cracking link Paul..many thanks. good to here coconut oil is a winnner.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

glad you like it mate, i do alot of reading on that site...

i have had the last 2 nights off training due to travelling home etc....so was eager to get back into the gym tonight, as mentioned above it was a 12 working set per bodypart week for me so i knew my strength would not be high.

Back:

Chins 2 working sets

IsoFlex Pulldowns 4 working sets

Partial deads 4 working sets

Rope pullovers 2 working sets

Rear Delts:

Rope face pulls 4 working sets

Reverse cable x overs 4 working sets

Biceps:

DB curls 4 working sets

EZ bar curl 4 working sets

Seated concentration curls 2 working sets

Hammer curls 2 working sets

Diet....

Meal 1 - Smoothie(Frozen Fruit, Extreme Whey) Oats, Banana, Extreme Whey

Meal 2 - Smoothie(Frozen Fruit, Extreme Whey) Oats, Banana, Extreme Whey

Meal 3 - Extra Lean meatballs, Basmati rice

Meal 4 - PWO Shake

Meal 5 - Chicken, Basmati rice, coconut oil

Meal 6 - Extreme Whey, Mixed nuts...

i am getting all my things together this week for my cycle to start in a weeks time, been off now for just under 5months so looking forward to seeing what i can get done on the cycle...

i had bloods taken yesterday as a base point for the cycle....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bit of a catch up needed...

trained Monday as per usual did Chest/Shoulders and Triceps, it was a good session felt very pumped afterwards and my strength was decent.....

Chest:

Incline smith press 3 working sets

Seated Hammer press 3 working sets

Shoulders:

Standing dead press 2 working sets

DB side raise 2 working sets

Seated machine press 2 working sets

Triceps:

Rope pressdowns 2 working sets

machine dips 2 working sets

close grip pressups 2 sets to failure.

as i said it was a good session but seems i have pulled a muscle in my upper back which is causing me some issues....

Last night it was leg day..

Quads:

Leg extensions FST-7

Leg press 6 x 10 reps with 10 seconds between sets

Hamstrings:

Seated leg curl 4 x 15 reps

DB SLDL 4 sets 15 reps

walking lunges 3 x 10 steps per leg

Calf's:

i forgot to do them... 

diet hs been good this week as i have been at home so had more solid meals than when i am away in hotels.....

my cycle starts on Saturday it will be a 8 week cycle consisting of....

100mg prop M/W/F

76mg parabolan M/F

1 T-bullet per day

500iu HCG twice a week

1mg Adex E3D

9iu's Simplexx on training days

100mcg GHRP-2/GRF 2-3 times a day on non training days

i was 217lbs last Sunday i am expecting to be the same when the cycle starts....i have no number in mind to what i will gain....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

as i mentioned last night i am training instead of taking the evening off because i am working away from home this week......so will not train tomorrow night when i return home so can spend time with the family.

i trained at Castles gym in Windsor tonight, had a great session doing Back/Rear delts/Biceps...

Back:

Close grip pull downs 3 working sets

Wide grip pulldowns 3 working sets

Pulldowns behind neck 2 working sets

Note: i only did cable movements tonight because of the surgery i had on Monday on my back....

Rear delts:

reverse peck deck 4 working sets

rope face pulls 4 working sets

Biceps:

straight bar cable curls 3 working sets

DB spider curls 3 working sets

Hammer curls 2 working sets

diet has been fine today but missed one meal again due to work.....

that's all for now as i am really tired....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ok guys been a busy week so not had chance to update the journal.....

Monday was supposed to be Chest, Shoulders and Triceps unfortunatly due to the power going out at the gym i only managed to get chest done before i was kicked out...bloody health and safety 

this is what i managed to do...

*Chest:*

Incline smith press 3 working sets using 260lbs for 8-10 reps (my bench is starting to creep back up now i am back on cycle but i am taking it a little easy as my chest is extremely tight at the beginning of the sessions of late)

Seated Press 3 working sets using 250lbs

Flat machine flyes 2 working sets

then the abrupt finish to the workout....

because of the power outage on Monday night i was forced to go back into the gym again last night to finish the session, so i set about training Shoulders and Triceps.

*Shoulders:*

Standing dead press 3 working sets @ 150lbs for 8-10 reps

Standing DB side raise 3 working sets @ 20kg DB's for 8-10 reps

Seated machine press 2 working sets not sure on the weight but was lower than normal as i seemed to pull something when i did the dead press....

*Triceps:*

Rope pressdown 3 working sets

Machine dips 3 working sets

Reverse grip bench 2 working sets @ 250lbs for 8 reps

as you can see i have started to put weight amounts on the exercises this is because i have been asked by a few to do this, i must state that the weight does not matter to me as i lift as heavy as i can on that day, obviously injuries, tiredness etc that all can effect the lifts.

i don't put the weight i use when i use pin load machines as weights vary from machine to machine and remembering these (as i don't have a poncy log book in the gym  )

i am feeling much much fuller this week so the cycle is beginning to work, this was one of the reasons why i choose to use shorter esters instead of all long.....plus the use of the T-bullets.

diet this week has been predictable and boring but this is how i like it......

i felt shattered last night and again this morning this is mainly because i trained two nights in a row something i am not used to, for this reason i have decided to take tonight off training and do legs tomorrow.....this is the second week of my cycle where my training has not gone to plan, although it will not hinder the cycle it is frustrating.....


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Interesting to read about your short cycle, I decided on prop with T bullet start as well but work has forced me to delay the cycle. I will watch your progress. Good luck.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

as i said in my earlier post this week has been different with training due to the power out at the gym....

last night was legs...

Quads:

Leg exstensions 4 working sets

Leg press 6 sets of 10 reps with 10 seconds rest between each set

Hams:

Seated leg curl 4 working sets

DB SLDL 4 working sets

Calf's:

Seated extension 6 working sets

i have not put weights against these lifts because it really does not matter how much i lift because my back injury dictates how heavy i can or cannot go on any particular week....

I have felt a little out of sorts today, my appetite has been shot and i have had stomach problems all day because of this i have missed a cpl of meals....

i trained Back/rear delts/biceps

Back:

Chins 3 working sets body weight + 15kg

Rack pulls 3 working sets 120kg

Pull downs 2 working sets

Rear Delts:

Reverse cable x overs 4 working sets

rope face pulls 4 working sets

Biceps:

Cable curls 3 working sets

DB spider curls 3 working sets with 24kg DB

Hammer curls 2 working sets with 30kg DB

been a weird week as i am not used to training so much but all sessions where completed.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bit of an update......weighed in on Sunday and i am up to 225lbs so that is 5lbs after 2 weeks on cycle which i am pleased with........my head did go a little at the weekend thinking i should be leaner but then common sense prevails and i realise i am not going to gain decent size if i try to have a full 6 pack...... 

i travelled to Heathrow yesterday but stopped off on the way to train Chest with my mate Tom Blackman at his gym Ministry of Fitness in Bristol, what a great session Tom uses some different exercises that certainly hits different parts of the chest....

*Chest:*

Peck Deck with handles not pads...4 warmup sets

Super incline lever press 3 working sets

Swiss ball DB fly press (5 rep flyes followed by 5 press x 2)

Decline press on dip machine (this was done facing the machine at an angle that hit the lower chest nicely without hitting the delts) 3 working sets

1 arm seated press 2 sets

i then went on to train shoulders & Triceps on my own as Tom is a pussy 

*Shoulders:*

DB side raise 3 working sets @22.5kg DB

Seated Dead press 3 working sets @80kg

Cable side raise 2 working sets

*Triceps:*

Straight bar pressdown 3 working sets

Overhead rope extensions 3 working sets

DB kick backs 2 working sets @22.5kg

i could not do much on triceps because of the huge pump i had from the chest and shoulder session......

i travelled on to Heathrow after the session, i was knackered by the time i got to bed it had been a long day but worth it....

tonight i trained at Castles gym in Windsor, i would normally have today off training but the bank holiday as wrecked my training plans this week........just as it will next week as well and the week after that...

*Back:*

Wide grip pulldowns 3 working sets @200lbs, 225lbs, 250lbs

Close grip pulldowns 3 working sets @225lbs, 250lbs, 260lbs

Rack pulls 2 working sets @140kg, 140kg

*Rear Delts:*

Seated bent over DB raise 3 working sets @24kg

Reverse peck deck 3 working sets

Rope face pulls 2 working sets

*Biceps:*

Straight bar cable curls 3 working sets

EZ Preacher curls 3 working sets @35kg

DB hammer curls 2 working sets @26kg

i am back in the hotel now just finished my last meal and am shattered.....looking forward to my rest day tomorrow.....


----------



## SMG1466868006 (Feb 17, 2011)

Paul been following your log for a couple of weeks now, and like yourself having a job that keeps me on the road and living in hotels, I find it amazing that you juggle training and diet. Keep up the good work and it inspires me not too wander down to the hotel bar for a quick snack. Good luck mate...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thanks mate appreciate the words...

ok so i wrote out a really long update and then my page refreshed and i lost it all.......damn damn!!!!!!!

because of the recent bank holidays my training days have been out of whack as my gym closes on bank holidays.....

last Saturday i trained legs

*Quads:*

5 min bike

Leg exstensions FST7

Leg press 6 sets 10 reps with 10 seconds between sets

*Hamstrings:*

Seated leg curl 4 working sets

DB SLDL 4 working sets

*Calf's:*

6 working sets of toe press

i judged at my first NABBA show on the weekend, it was a great experiance and certainly a new challenge....i have 4 test sheets to complete before hopefully becoming a qualified judge...i should do my final sheet at the end of May at the NABBA Finals.....

the only problem with judging at the show was that i could not do my normal refeed as i only eat twice all day which is not good as i am sure you can all understand.....

my appetite has taken a bit of a beating this last week i am hoping this does not carry on for to long as it will negatively effect my cycle.....

i have added in IGF-1LR3 pre-WO from this week so pumps whilst working out should be increased.....

trained Chest, Shoulders and Triceps on Tuesday...

*Chest:*

Seated Machine press 3 working sets

Incline BB press 3 working sets @ 1 x 120kg, 2 x 145kg

Cable X overs 2 working sets

*Shoulders:*

Seated DB press 3 working sets 1 x 30kg, 2 x 45kg

DB side raise 3 working sets 1 x 20kg, 2 x 24kg

Standing mill press 2 working sets @ 60kg

*Triceps:*

Rope extensions 3 working sets

Machine Dips 3 working sets

close Press ups 2 sets to failure

the cycle is doing well but the weight has not raised in the last week mainly due to the appetite drop but i am leaner and fuller from the cycle so i consider this a big plus especially seeing as i am on such a low dose......


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

as a competitor i`m sure you`d like to see more consistent judging..

is it something you`d actually like change, always meant to ask avril that..

or would you just be banging you head against a brick wall..

22.5kg db side raises...cant even imagine that..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Cal i can only speak about the way i will judge and that is i will judge the competitors onstage against each other not an ideal i have of what the person should look like.....

i am pretty strong with DB side raise and my form is the best i have seen in many gyms, i lead with my elbows so my hands are never higher than my elbows which means the strain is always on my side delts....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

trained Back on Thursday it was a very tough workout and afterwards i was very tired.....

*Back:*

Weighted Chin's 3 working sets with 15kg added

Close grip pulldowns 3 working sets

DB one arm row 2 working sets 2 x 50kg DB's

*Rear Delts:*

Face pulls 3 working sets

Reverse cable x overs 3 working sets

*Biceps:*

Double cable curls 3 working sets

One arm spider curls 3 working sets @ 25kg DB's

Hammer curls 2 working sets @30kg DB's

because of the bank holidays this week i had to train today, so went in and trained legs this morning which is a little out of my comfort zone training in the morning.....

*Quads:*

Extension FST7

Leg Press 6 sets 10 reps 10 seconds rest between each set

Abductors 3 working sets

*Hamstrings:*

DB SLDL 4 sets with 30kg DB's

Seated leg curl 4 sets

Jefferson squats 2 sets

*Calf's:*

Calf raise 6 sets

my appetite has taken another hit this week i think i now know why, 10 days ago i ran out of ravenous a supplement that helps with both bloating after a meal and appetite so have ordered some more defiantly a good product....


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Anymore info on ravenous? I have problem with apetite sometimes.

Is it available online?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

It was not a great weekend as me and one of my clients (rack) had to make the decision to pull out from the show, I am gutted for rack as he has put 1000% into the prep but unfortunately his body just did not react as I thought it would.....no blame was made but I take full responsibility as that was my job and I did not get it done.......the told you so gang has all ready jumped on this over on One of the forums, love it when guys make things sound so simple yet cannot get themselves into great condition.....

Any way rant over.....

Trained chest, shoulders and triceps tonight and I am absolutely shattered, because of my refeed yesterday I had such a pump in the gym that it was so painful training shoulders after chest I had to reduce the amount of sets I did.....

*Chest*:

Peck deck 3 warmup sets

Incline BB press 3 working sets @120kg, 2 x 140kg

Seated press 3 working sets

DB incline flyes 2 working sets @ 30kg

*Shoulders:*

DB side raise 3 working sets @ 18kg, 2 x 22kg

Seated press 2 working sets

Cable side raise 2 working sets

*Triceps*:

Rope press downs 2 working sets

Machine dips 3 working sets

Overhead extensions 2 working sets

I trained at a new 24hr gym in the city centre tonight as my normal gym was closed due to the bank holiday, I trained alone so could not go as heavy as I wanted to as I did not have a spot.....

Diet has been cool today but I am suffering from bloat after meals and bad indigestion which has really put me off my food only eating 4 out of 6 meals today.....

I was back up to 225lbs this last weekend which I was very happy with I also sent skip some pictures he requested and was pleasantly surprised to hear his positive opinion on my condition....

I have been able to get my hands on some Kabi pens GH I have never used this before but know it is at the top of the tree when it comes to pharmacy GH so looking forward to see what it will bring......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes it is my birthday today and the best part of the day was being at home with the family, although still a working day i really didn't do much....well apart from the wife...it is my birthday after all 

last night was legs for the first time in many weeks on the day i am supposed to train them (Wednesday)

*Quads:*

5 min warm up on bike

Leg extensions 4 x 15 rep sets

Leg press 6 x 10 reps 10 seconds rest between sets

Abductor 3 x 15 reps

*Hamstrings:*

DB SLDL 4 x 24kg DB's

Seated leg curl 4 working sets

*Calf's:*

Seated extensions 4 working sets

it was a great session really feeling the benefit of training legs every week something i have not done for some time


----------



## SMG1466868006 (Feb 17, 2011)

Go on then, Happy Birthday Paul keep up the good work mate !!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday Paul .... how old are you then

hope you had a day of the gym and extra birthday cake ..... actually you must be considering retiring mate you dont wanna go doing anything drastic like a masters show next year lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no mate I will be in class 4 next year although at 41 I am old enough to do master.....lol


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

lol im gunna do class 1 again altho at 42 i could do the masters too but wouldnt fancy standing next to you on stage again with those huge quads of yours... it was bad enough in 2008 for the overall .. i watched the dvd again the other day it was a good show


----------



## turbovan (Jul 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday Paul :clap2:


----------



## benchpress98 (Jul 19, 2009)

so what age u old boys think your give up the iron game?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Why should we give up? My physique is the best it has ever been so no reason to give up


----------



## swifty99 (Jan 1, 2009)

what a great journal pscarb loving it. would you say the push/pull legs is a good option for a natty.

once again great journal

matt


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

swifty99 said:


> what a great journal pscarb loving it. would you say the push/pull legs is a good option for a natty.
> 
> once again great journal
> 
> matt


Yes mate it is a great routine for anyone, plenty of rest to grow....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ok so end of four weeks on cycle on Saturday and weight is up to 228lbs so that is up 8lbs on 525mg of gear a week so very happy with that.

I mailed skip a picture and he is very happy with my condition at this stage so again very happy with that......

The weekend was a little bit of a blur as I went out for a few drinks Saturday night to celebrate my birthday I can tell I am getting older as the time I want to go back home is getting earlier lol

Monday was the normal Chest, Shoulders and Triceps

*Chest:*

incline BB press 3 sets 120kg, 140kg x 2

Seated press 3 sets

Incline DB flye 2 sets @ 30kg DB's

*Shoulders:*

Standing dead press 2 sets @ 75kg

DB side raise 3 sets with 22kg DB's

I had to cut the workout short on my shoulders as the lactic burn and pump i had in my delts was so bad I could hardly grip, I think it was caused by doing free bar incline press instead of smith press as my shoulder would of been used more to stabalise the bar....

*Triceps*:

Rope press downs 3 sets

Overhead rope extensions 2 sets

Machine dips 2 sets

Again just like shoulders my tricep workout was negatively effected by the burn and pump I had in my shoulders.....

Diet has as normal been good this week my appetite is getting much better because of this I am feeling much fuller on a daily basis.....


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

did you know lose any weight saturday night doing the famous Scarb Shuffle

thats a cardio workout in itself mate loll


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Had a good session last night training legs......I decided to switch it round and train hamstrings before quads I can only guess by the DOMS I have today it certainly worked 

*Hamstrings:*

DB SLDL 4 working sets

Seated leg curl 4 working sets

*Quads:*

Leg press 1 giant set of 100 reps (this was carried out by doing as many sets that was needed to do 100 reps without leaving the leg press machine)

Leg extensions FST 7

*Calfs:*

Seated raise 6 x 15 reps

Today was back, rear deltas and biceps......

Back:

Chins 3 sets

DB one arm row 3 sets with 60kg DB's

Pull downs 3 sets

Rear Delts:

Reverse cable x overs 4 sets

Rope face pulls 4 sets

Biceps:

Cable curls 3 sets

Preacher curls 3 sets

Hammer curls 2 sets

I had to lower the weight on biceps due to the slight strain I have picked up on the inner elbow on my left arm....

Diet today....

Meal 1 Oats, Whey, Grapes

Meal 2 Oats, Whey, Grapes

Meal 3 Oats, Whey, Grapes

Reason for the above three meals was that I forgot to take the chicken out the freezer last night and was to busy with work to go to the shops......

Meal 4 Chicken, Baked spuds

Meal 5 whey, mixed nuts.....

I still have not got more ravenous so again I am suffering from bloat and lack of appetite I hope to get more this weekend.....this should resolve these issues.

I am at the NABBA Wales judging tomorrow followed by a night out in Cardiff so looking forward to both the show and after show drinks......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

had a great weekend went to Barry in south wales to do my second judging test sheet for NABBA it was an excellent show with some really great physiques on stage.....as i have mentioned i have not been able to eat all my meals over the last few weeks as i had run out of a product called ravenous which really helps my bloat and digestion, i picked some up over the weekend and today for the first time in nearly 3 weeks i have eaten 6 meals.......and it showed in my session tonight with me beating a few PB's

*Chest:*

Incline DB press 3 working sets 45kg, 54kg, 60kg DB's was really pleased to get out 8 unassisted reps on the last set....(this is a PB for 2011)

Seated machine press full stack for 3 working sets (140kg)

Machine flat flyes 2 working sets

*Shoulders:*

Standing dead press 3 working sets 70kg, 80kg, 95kg (another PB)

Db side raise 3 working sets with 22kg DB's

DB front raise 2 working sets with 22kg

*Triceps:*

Rope pressdowns 3 working sets

Machine dips 3 working sets (first time i have used the whole stack)

i am really pleased with my strength tonight, i had some really nice comments at the weekend about my size which is always nice to hear so i am really buzzing for the final 3 weeks on this cycle.....

i am away tomorrow until Thursday so will be training at castles on Wednesday with a friend so looking forward to that session....


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

glad its going well mate when you in MOF again


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dr Manhattan said:


> glad its going well mate when you in MOF again


not sure mate but when i am next there i will give you a shout...

i have been away this week, i never got to train at castles on Wednesday as i trained with Osiris on this site at his gym which is Studio 1 owned by mark palfrey, really good gym with some great equipments.....

we trained Back, Rear delts and biceps....

*Back:*

wide grip pulldowns 3 working sets

close grip pulldowns 3 working sets

DB one arm row 2 working sets with the 60kg DB's

*Rear Delts:*

Straight bar face pulls 3 working sets

Machine rear delt 3 working sets

*Biceps:*

EZ bar cable curls 3 working sets

One arm spider curls 3 working sets with 26kg DB's

Hammer curls 2 working sets with 24kg DB's

as you can see i did 2 pulldown exercises main reason for this is because at my gym in plymouth they have no cable pulldown machines so wanted to use them for a change from chins and deads.....

as i said i have been away this week which has been tough mainly because i am only home now for one day before i set off for the expo tomorrow and then judging at the North West on Sunday so missing my family a fair amount at the moment......


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Hi Paul for adding mass to shoulders would I be better focusing more on lay raises I used to train with someone who would always do these at the start of shoulder workout?


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Was meant to say lat raises


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Christo23 said:


> Hi Paul for adding mass to shoulders would I be better focusing more on lay raises I used to train with someone who would always do these at the start of shoulder workout?


no mate concentrate on compound movements......things like

DB press

Mill press

PBN

my fave at the moment is BB dead press this is where you step into a squat rack place the side bars to shoulder height lay the bar across the holders then just press from dead place the bar back on the holders and repeat so you are pressing from dead stop on every rep.....there is a video in this log of me doing this but seated(same principle applies)


----------



## swifty99 (Jan 1, 2009)

sorry for asking all these questions but been doing the push pull legs as you advised and its feeling really good. quick question, people tell low low reps are the best but i love the feeling of 12-15 reps. what would you advise.

Thanks again


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

swifty99 said:


> sorry for asking all these questions but been doing the push pull legs as you advised and its feeling really good. quick question, people tell low low reps are the best but i love the feeling of 12-15 reps. what would you advise.
> 
> Thanks again


no problem with the questions mate thats what the log is here for mate.....

those people who tell you low reps are the best can i ask best for what? if just strength is your goal then i suppose yes but low reps are not any better in my opinion than moderate 10-12 repsmas long as you are lifting as heavy as you can for those reps....


----------



## swifty99 (Jan 1, 2009)

thanks for the reply it nice hearing advice from someone who has achieved so much and not these gym members who think they know it all. would you say 3 exercises per body part is enough for a natural and would you advise changing these each week.


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i had a hectic weekend with both the Expo on Saturday doing my bit on the Extreme stand all day then travelled up to the NABBA NW in Southport Sunday to judge that show.....then back home on Monday...

the worst thing about all this was the lack of food over the weekend in fact Sunday my cheat day i had one bowl of ice cream as a cheat...

i was back home on Monday but only until Wednesday before i travel back up to North Wales because of this i trained late last night after i put the kids to bed.......

due to the hectic weekend and lack of food i decided to train just Chest and triceps last night instead of the normal Chest/Shoulders/Triceps which was a good idea by the time i had finished the session i was fukced.....

Chest:

Incline smith press 2 working sets @120kg 1 @ 140kg (strength was still good)

Seated press 3 working sets

Seated incline uni lateral press(something Toney Freeman suggested i did) i got such a huge pump it was painful

Triceps:

Rope pressdowns 3 working sets

One arm pressdowns 3 working sets

Machine Dips 3 working sets

like i said i am back away in the morning hopefully i can get to the gym tomorrow night in North Wales as i am looking for a decent week so i can make the most from this cycle....


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

i think guys who say they aint got time to train and eat properly should read your log paul .... i dont know how you fit it all in and still maintain and progress your physique ..... hats off to you mate


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Paul gets the job done at work, in the gym and with his family.

Pual do you ever have issues with work and eating while on a contest prep?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dr Manhattan said:


> i think guys who say they aint got time to train and eat properly should read your log paul .... i dont know how you fit it all in and still maintain and progress your physique ..... hats off to you mate


cheers mate....i dont have any sympathy for people who cannot give full dedication to diet be that off season or pre contest.....


GALTONATOR said:


> Paul gets the job done at work, in the gym and with his family.
> 
> Pual do you ever have issues with work and eating while on a contest prep?


never have issues when dieting mate the back of my car i make sure i have oats-so-simple satchets, a tub of peanut butter and extreme whey so i can still eat basics if caught short with meals.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

PScarb said:


> cheers mate....i dont have any sympathy for people who cannot give full dedication to diet be that off season or pre contest.....
> 
> never have issues when dieting mate the back of my car i make sure i have oats-so-simple satchets, a tub of peanut butter and extreme whey so i can still eat basics if caught short with meals.


are you another oat drinker paul? do you just lash the oats and whey together in a shaker, and fill up with milk?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jonnymc said:


> are you another oat drinker paul? do you just lash the oats and whey together in a shaker, and fill up with milk?


i can but mostly i mix the whey and Oats in a tupperware bowl and add hot water.....

i travelled up to north wales today for work so trained at the normal gym i use when here....it was leg day so i decided to give the training style Toney Freeman told me about last Saturday, it involves using one leg at a time for all movements and splitting the reps into 3 sections...

1st section - lower the weight 6 inches from top of range

2nd section - raise the weight 6 inches from the bottom of range

3rd section - full range of movement

so i did this on each individual leg when i say 3 working sets below then that is 3 working sets on each leg and a set being all 3 sections mentioned above.....

Quads:

Leg extension 4 working sets

Leg press 4 working sets

Hamstrings:

Lying leg curl 4 working sets

Seated leg curl 4 working sets

Calf's:

standing raise 5 working sets

i followed this with 30min on the treadmill as i have not been able to do my normal morning cardio this week....

diet:

Meal 1:

2 scoops whey, mixed nuts

Meal 2:

250g chicken, basmati rice

Meal 3:

250g chicken, basmati rice

Meal 4:

250g chicken, basmati rice

Meal 5:

PWO Shake

Meal 6:

Oats, Whey, PB


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i attended the Toney Freeman seminar at Olympic Gym in Eccles last night all i can say is if you ever have the chance to meet and talk to Toney take it....such a genuine knowledgeable guy....the seminar was very good....

before the seminar i trained Back and had a great session, i achieved a PB in partial deads that really picked me up after a long week of driving...

*Back:*

Wide grip pulldowns 3 working sets

Uni lever underhand pulldowns 3 working sets

Partial deads 3 working sets @140kg, @160kg, @180kg

i did not have any time to train rear delts and biceps because of the seminar but then after the back session i had little left in the tank....

today i travelled back up to southport as i am doing my final supernumerary at the British finals tomorrow, i trained in a gym in southport nice little gym although i did get a few stares....lol

Shoulders:

Standing BB dead press 3 working sets @80kg, @90kg, @100kg(PB)

Standing DB side raise 3 working sets with 20kg DB's

Seated hammer press (plate loaded machine) 3 working sets @80kg, 120kg, 160kg

Biceps:

Standing supplanted DB curls 3 working sets

EZ bar curl 3 working sets

Hammer curls 2 working sets

i am really tired this week as i have driven over a 1000miles and been staying in hotels all week diet has been good as always but the tiredness has effected my appetite.....

i want to wish all the guys and girls competing tomorrow at the NABBA Finals all the best for the show.......


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

What can a mere mortal add to that.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am back home this week so back to training in my normal gym with my training partner, although i really enjoy training in different gyms most of the time i do this by myself so pushing to the max is not always possible...

because i did not train on Monday and i wont be training Friday as i am going on holiday, so i have switched training round to just 2 body-parts per night instead of the normal 3....

Chest:

Incline smith press 3 working sets @110kg, 140kg, 160kg this last set was a PB so really happy with this as in my opinion my chest is a weak area....

Seated Press 3 working sets

Incline DB press 2 working sets @50kg DB

Triceps:

Rope pressdowns 3 working sets

Overhead rope extensions 3 working sets

Machine Dips 2 working sets

i felt very very full and pumped through and after the workout......seeing this is my last week on this cycle i am hoping for a good week diet wise to fully make the most of the time at home.....

Diet:

Meal 1 - 2 scoops Whey, PB

Meal 2 - wholemeal pasta, pine nuts, venison

Meal 3 - Chicken, Basmati rice, coconut oil

Meal 4 - same as meal 3

Meal 5 - PWO shake/Meal

Meal 6 - Chicken, Basmati rice, coconut oil


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i trained Legs last night my strength was down a little as i was suffering from Tuesday nights session but due to the week being as it has been and i am on holiday friday i could not have my normal day off between sessions....

Quads:

One leg leg press 3 sets of 30 reps each leg (30 reps 21's style)

single leg leg extensions 3 working sets 12 reps per leg

Hamstrings:

Seated leg curl 4 working sets

DB SLDL 3 working sets

Calf's:

Seated raise 5 sets of 20 reps

the single leg work really gives me a better pump thanbefore doing both legs, i will keep it going for a while to see if it gives me some new growth in my legs.....


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

PScarb said:


> i trained Legs last night my strength was down a little as i was suffering from Tuesday nights session but due to the week being as it has been and i am on holiday friday i could not have my normal day off between sessions....
> 
> Quads:
> 
> ...


how much more growth do u want in them mate ..your quads are huge :high5:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dr Manhattan said:


> how much more growth do u want in them mate ..your quads are huge :high5:


i suppose growth is the wrong word really i do want some growth but more shape would be the goal, i could do with more growth in the hamstrings especially from the side view....if i want to realise my dream of winning the britain i need to look at these small things...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so last week i was away in Menorca for the week with the family a much needed break for both me and the wife, no training or consistency with food and plenty of peach schnapps....sorry i mean JD 

my cycle ended the morning we flew weighing 229lbs so a 9lb gain in 8 weeks, on Saturday i weighed again expecting to have lost 4-5lbs due to not eating a great deal and not training i only lost 1lb.....my PCT is HCG and Extreme's new test booster "Reload" i must say i am impressed so far.....

one of the reasons i am impressed is that my weight and strength have maintained.....

so back to work this week and as usual nothing changes....i began my week yesterday morning with a 8hr trip to Barrow-in-Furness not nice but that gave me the opportunity to once again train at Bernie's gym in Dalton with British champ Nathan Robinson....i have switched things around for this week mainly because of my work schedule so last night i trained just Chest...

Incline DB press 3 working sets @40kg 2 x 60kg on my first set i repped out 10 reps on my own i think if they had heavier DB's i could of pushed them, this video was taken on my 2nd set

http://www.facebook.com/v/10150204524792675" />http://www.facebook.com/v/10150204524792675" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="224" height="400">

Incline flyes 3 working sets with 30kg DB's

Seated flat press 3 working sets

this last set was Nathans idea as a blast.....Pec-Deck 20 reps then Pressups 20 reps then Cable X Overs 20 reps we did this 3 times

after this session i did not need to train triceps, today my Chest, Triceps and even Biceps are all sore....

due to me being on the road pretty much all day yesterday i packed all my meals into Tupperware...

Diet:

Meals 1/2/3 Basmati Rice, Chicken, Coconut oil and Olive Oil

Meal 4 Extreme Whey, mixed nuts

Meal 5 PWO shake

Meal 6 Chicken, Fillet Beef strips, Basmati rice

today i had a scheduled 2hr meeting that lasted 5hrs so diet has been bad but bad in as many meals i have eaten but not the quality of those meals and because of this i have not trained tonight but instead did cardio at the hotel.

i am travelling down to Gatwick tomorrow because of this i am training at Crayfords Weights and Fitness with Nytol i am really looking forward to the session as i got so much from our last back session......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this week has been very hectic by the time i get home tomorrow i will have stayed in 4 hotels and travelled over 1100 miles in 5 days, thankfully apart from Tuesday diet has been good and mostly on par although i need to be more focused in getting in the right amount of fats when i am away.....

so last night i trained with Nytol at Crayfords Weight and Fitness gym and what a gym it is full to the rafters with Hammer Strength kit and a really good atmosphere.

me and Matt trained Back and biceps this is what we did, stolen from Matt's log 

*Flex Chins*

BW x 8

+20 x 5+3f

+20 x 4+3f

*Hammer Pulldown (two arms)*

80kg x 8

120kg x 10ish

120kg x 6+2f (drop weight) 80kg x 5+2f (drop weight) 40kg x 9+1f

*Hammer Iso Row (one arm)*

60kg x 8

105kg x 8+2f

*DB Curls Exaggerated Supination*

15kg x 6

20kg x 6

22.5kg x7+1f

*EZ Curls (you go, I go style)*

30kg x 8, 8, 8, then did another set on my own 

*Hammer Curls*

22.5 x 12

32.5kg x 10

32.5kg x 10

i do like doing chins with Matt as he has the flex straps something i really need to get.......mainly so i do not continue to chin like a girl 

today i was at Gatwick but ended the day with a meeting around at Heathrow so trained at Castles gym on my own, i trained Hamstrings and Shoulders.

*Lying leg curl*

3 sets slow and squeeze sets

3 sets fast and heavy sets

*BB SLDL*

3 working sets

*Seated leg curl*

3 working sets

*Shoulders:Toney Freeman style*

Seated alternate DB side raise, Double side raise, Luggage lifts 3 sets

DB alternate press (raise both arms then keep one arm raised and do 5 reps with the other arm then swap continue then to do 4 then 3, 2, 1

after that short but very intense session my shoulders where burning and really pumped......

as i said home tomorrow although just for the weekend then Monday i am away again all week, not the best for training and eating but i manage.......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

last week i only trained twice so missed legs out as i did the week before that in fact i have not trained them since before my holiday 3 weeks ago, if i have to miss a workout it does tend to be legs as they are a good bodypart for me, so last night was a leg session so i needed to up the intensity a notch which i am regretting today..... 

Legs:

Hamstrings:

Seated leg curl 4 working sets

DB Stiff Leg Deadlifts 4 working sets with 24kg DBs

Quads:

Leg Extensions 4 working sets

Leg press 4 working sets (1 set = 15 reps left leg, 15 reps right leg, 15 reps both legs (weight raised)

Calfs:

Standing calf raise 4 working sets

Seated raise 4 working sets

finished the session with 30minutes cardio on the treadmill, i tend to use the treadmill after legs as i find it stretches out the muscle which are normally tight after the session.....

diet yesterday was:

Meal 1 - 4 weetabix, Extreme Whey, Fruit

Meal 2 - Chicken, Basmati rice, Walnut oil, Coconut oil

Meal 3 - Chicken, Basmati rice, Walnut oil, Coconut oil

Meal 4 - Extreme Whey, Mixed nuts

Meal 5 - PWO shake

Meal 6 - white potatoes, chicken, Walnut oil

I am up in Leeds tomorrow training with former NABBA Britain winner Rosanna Harte at her gym as i have a meeting on the Thursday in the area.......


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

If I miss one workout in the week, it's usually legs but usually because they are so fcuking hard.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Fusion fitness in Morley is only a few miles away from me...but most people with an ounce of brains, avoid Bradford if they can! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

very true Neil....

i travelled up to Leeds last night for 2 meetings today so i took the opportunity to train with Ms Britain Rosanna Harte (Rosanna Harte - Official Website) at her gym in Leeds, Rosa is an exceptional athlete who is looking very good as she is at the start of her prep for the physique class at the UKBFF Leeds show i certainly think Rosa will turn some heads in this class this year as she brings alot to the stage plenty of muscle, shape and condition combined with femininity...

we train Chest and Triceps...

Chest:

Incline DB press 3 working sets @40kg, 50kg then 7 reps at 60kg

Seated plate loaded iso lever press 3 working sets 1x100kg, 1x140kg, 1x150kg

Cable X Overs 3 working sets

Triceps:

i used my multi-grip handles for the whole tricep workout Rosa thought these where outstanding.

Triceps pressdowns 3 working sets

Underhand grip pressdowns 3 working sets

Overhead reverse grip press 3 working sets

i am pleased with my strength still being up after 4 weeks off cycle, my weight at the weekend was 225lbs so only a 4lb drop since the cycle i doubt anymore will drop now, i am very happy with how i am looking at the moment both with mass and condition......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

training last Friday.....

Back:

Chins 2 sets I did not use any weight and stopped at 2 sets as an boggling injury I have had for a few weeks on the inside of my left elbow flared up.

Wide grip pulldowns 3 working sets

One arm cable row 3 working sets

Partial dead-lift 2 working sets

Rear delts:

Cable rear delt pulls 3 working sets

Face pulls 3 working sets

Biceps:

EZ bar curl 3 working sets 1x35kg, 2x45kg

Seated concentration curl 3 working sets

Hammer curls 2 working sets with 30kg DB's

i weighed in at the weekend and i am up 1lb to 225lbs which i am very happy with as i am now in my 5th week off cycle my strength is still great and i am gaining weight, all i have used is Reload so impressed with that......

last night was chest/Shoulders and Triceps......i trained with one of my clients tonight as my normal training partner was away..

Chest:

Incline smith press 3 working sets 1x120kg, 1x140kg, 1x160kg

Seated press 3 working sets

Cable x Overs 2 working sets

Shoulders:

I decided to take my guy through the shoulder routine Toney Freeman showed me, i don't think my guy was impressed seeing as by the end he could not raise his arms.... 

Side raise/Luggage lifts 3 sets

One arm DB press 3 sets

Triceps:

Again i used my multi grips for the whole workout...

Pressdowns 3 working sets

Underhand grip pressdown 3 working sets

Overhead extensions 2 working sets

my chest, shoulders and triceps all kill today which is strange as i never get DOM's on shoulders.....

i am at home this week so diet has been bang on with me eating all 6 meals, yesterdays diet was..

Meal 1 - 4 weetabix, 2 scoops extreme whey, fruit

Meal 2 & 3 Brown Basmati rice, chicken, olive oil, coconut oil

Meal 4 - 2 scoops extreme whey, mixed nuts

Meal 5 - PWO shake

Meal 6 - Baked spuds, Chicken, Coconut oil


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

It was legs tonight the session went very well with me attepting to squat for the first time since 1996 with any decent weight......

Hamstrings:

Seated curl 6 x 10 reps with 10 seconds between each set

SLDL with DB's 4 sets with 22kg DB's

Quads:

Leg press 4 sets (1 set =12 reps on left and right leg then 12 reps both legs together)

Box squats 3 sets 1x70kg, 1x90kg, 1x100kg

Leg extensions 2 working sets

Calf's:

Leg press toe raise 4 sets

Seated raise 4 sets

I am really chuffed to have been able to squat for the first time in 15yrs it was not a huge weight but the best it has been for so long, I got the idea from Tania George the last time I saw her, I squatted onto a bench which took the pain out of the squat I normally have now I am not sure how I will feel in the morning if I have no back pain then I will be able to put these into my leg sessions each week I am keen to see what these will bring to my legs after so long......


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Good to hear things are improving mate....as long as your careful with the box squats of course :lol: , seen some real bad accidents when peoples concentration slips!! "ouch"

Thankfully i know your waaaaay more careful than that!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Neil R said:


> Good to hear things are improving mate....as long as your careful with the box squats of course :lol: , seen some real bad accidents when peoples concentration slips!! "ouch"
> 
> Thankfully i know your waaaaay more careful than that!!


Cheers Neil, with my back injury I am nothing but careful mate.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Trained on my own on Friday night, I was impressed with my strength to say I did not have a spot.

Back:

Chins 3 sets (could not add weight as the strain on my inner left elbow would not allow it)

Wide grip pulldowns 3 Woking sets

Seated rows 3 working sets

Partial deads 2 working sets

Rear delts:

Cable pulls 3 sets

Rope face pulls 3 sets

Biceps:

EZ bar curl 1x30kg, 2x50kg

Seated preacher curl 3 sets

Hammer curl 3 sets with 26kg DB's

Felt very good afterwards, I seem to be really hitting my back well of late getting some really good DOM's the days after......

Still feeling very good and strong although I am 5 weeks off cycle.....


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Paul...eggs dont seem to play a part in your dietary regime. Is there a reason for this?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Verne said:


> Paul...eggs dont seem to play a part in your dietary regime. Is there a reason for this?


no real reason mate, i do sometimes have them but i have just gone off them for the moment no doubt they will be back in the future....

had a great weekend with the family plenty of rest time and food on Sunday with my refeed.....weighed in on Sunday and no movement still 225lbs i am happy with this as i am coming into my 6th week off cycle and holding gains and maintaining strength....

training tonight was excellent such a pump it was hard to shower afterwards...

Chest:

Incline DB press 3 sets 1x40kg, 1x50kg, 1x60kg (reps 8-12)

Seated press 3 sets

Flat flyes 3 sets

Cable X Overs 2 sets

Shoulders:

Side raise Toney Freeman style 4 sets....i have videoed this exercise so you know what i am doing, i have had to cut the video down but the last part of the set can be seen (luggage lifts) but had to cut the end off.






DB shoulder press Toney Freeman style (video attached) 




Triceps:

Rope extensions 3 sets

Overhead rope extensions 3 sets

Close grip pressups 3 sets to failure

as i mentioned such an intense workout i could not lift my arms above my head to wash my hair in the shower after.....

diet today has been all good apart from missing one meal due to a work confrence call going on for over an hour before i went to the gym....


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

The rep range seems a bit too high for my liking on the Toney Freeman movements.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yannyboy said:


> The rep range seems a bit too high for my liking on the Toney Freeman movements.


to high or to hard


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

That looks like one awesome workout.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

PScarb said:


> to high or to hard


 There are a few other reasons why I'm not to keen on it. Firstly when you do the side laterals, one arm at a time and then both together, the side which is done second will obviously be more tired than the other and will fail first. Secondly on the shoulder press I would find it hard to train to failure with one dumbell, when I am holding the other dumbell fully upright with the other arm. It's good to see variations to all these exercises and I think the name of these exercises(Toney Freeman) sums it up, probably suit a seasoned pro alot better than a beginner or intermediate trainer.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

non of what you have said above happens as for not being able to go to failure then what i suggest is you do it and then tell me you did not fail......you are dismissing a way of hitting the delts without actually doin the exercise why?

it is not something you should do each week but it does work and it is hard....if you dont feel it fits in with your type of extreme balls to the wall training then don't do it....


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes it doesn't fit in with my balls to the wall training, I will stick with the heavy shoulder press thanks. It wouldn't be a very exciting world if we all agreed with everybody else. I can just imagine Dorian or Ronnie doing those dumbbell presses.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yannyboy said:


> Yes it doesn't fit in with my balls to the wall training, I will stick with the heavy shoulder press thanks. It wouldn't be a very exciting world if we all agreed with everybody else. I can just imagine Dorian or Ronnie doing those dumbbell presses.


what does it matter what Dorian and Ronnie do?? are you the same as these guys?

dismissing something without trying it is something i have never understood? i press 45-50kg DB's for reps i BB shoulder press from a dead stop 100kg but found these hit my delts in a different but posative way.....finding new ways to stimulate growth is what it is all about not doing the same old same old week in week out but as you say everyone is different


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

How many more times are you going to say forget about the pro's.

Doesn't matter what Dorian or Ronnie did but Toney Freeman, yeah he's alright!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yannyboy said:


> How many more times are you going to say forget about the pro's.
> 
> Doesn't matter what Dorian or Ronnie did but Toney Freeman, yeah he's alright!!


What!!!!! Where have i said toney freeman is right no please point it out............all I have said is this is the shoulder routine he showed me, you are the one who brought the pro's into it and all I have asked is why does it matter if Dorian or Ronnie did this type of routine? And why would it matter to you?

Like I said above you have dismissed it as pointless without doing it why? I lift heavy so this gives me a different angle to hit my delts with.....

If you don't think it works that's fine stick with just lifting heavy


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

It's not pointless, from a personal point of view I feel there are more beneficial ways to train. I have done high reps, drop sets, supersets and my best gains are heavy 6-8 reps(10-12for lower body) straight sets. I train heavy for 8 weeks and go slightly lighter for the next 2 weeks and so on. We are all different and what works for me isn't always going to work for the next guy. What's the point of having an open forum if we can't say what we feel, although let's face it, not many people on this board are going to have the guts to question anything you write.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yannyboy said:


> It's not pointless, from a personal point of view I feel there are more beneficial ways to train. I have done high reps, drop sets, supersets and my best gains are heavy 6-8 reps(10-12for lower body) straight sets. I train heavy for 8 weeks and go slightly lighter for the next 2 weeks and so on. We are all different and what works for me isn't always going to work for the next guy. What's the point of having an open forum if we can't say what we feel, although let's face it, not many people on this board are going to have the guts to question anything you write.


Do you just imagine things I write? Where again did I say you could not have an opinion or do it your own way?

Where did I or anyone else say my opinions or views could not be challenged? In fact I relish a good debate.......now if you read back on the posts you will see that my main point is your are dismissing a style of training without doing it yourself all I have asked is why?

Now you seem to want to make it into something else about challenging me and my opinions why is that.......you can question anything you want mate I am open about everything I do, my physique shows me what I am doing is working so happy to answer any question you or anyone else has........it is a forum for debate after all


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Would anyone like a bucket of water to cool off in.

beep beep


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

PScarb said:


> Do you just imagine things I write? Where again did I say you could not have an opinion or do it your own way?
> 
> Where did I or anyone else say my opinions or views could not be challenged? In fact I relish a good debate.......now if you read back on the posts you will see that my main point is your are dismissing a style of training without doing it yourself all I have asked is why?
> 
> Now you seem to want to make it into something else about challenging me and my opinions why is that.......you can question anything you want mate I am open about everything I do, my physique shows me what I am doing is working so happy to answer any question you or anyone else has........it is a forum for debate after all


 Okay lets clear this up, you are probably the most knowledgable person on this board and have a physique I will most probably never attain but does that mean I can't question anything you write. I wrote a comment about the rep range being too high and you said "too high or too hard" implying I don't or can't train with that many reps. I will always look forward to reading your posts and will continue to do so, even if 1 post out of 100 I don't agree with.

If you are open about anything, can you tell us the heaviest cycle you have taken and what cycle you was running up to winning the NABBA?

:focus:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yannyboy said:


> Okay lets clear this up, you are probably the most knowledgable person on this board and have a physique I will most probably never attain but does that mean I can't question anything you write. I wrote a comment about the rep range being too high and you said "too high or too hard" implying I don't or can't train with that many reps. I will always look forward to reading your posts and will continue to do so, even if 1 post out of 100 I don't agree with.
> 
> If you are open about anything, can you tell us the heaviest cycle you have taken and what cycle you was running up to winning the NABBA?
> 
> :focus:


you took offence to a very innocent reply i gave ......now go back and read my first post again where i said "To High or To Hard"......did you notice the smiley?....i don't use smileys that much and when i do i uses them when i am having a laugh......look i will do it again 

as for your cycle questions.....

Heaviest cycle i have ever done was 3g per week....

the second question is a little hard as i am not sure what you mean? i have won the NABBA West every year since 2004??


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

PScarb said:


> you took offence to a very innocent reply i gave ......now go back and read my first post again where i said "To High or To Hard"......did you notice the smiley?....i don't use smileys that much and when i do i uses them when i am having a laugh......look i will do it again
> 
> as for your cycle questions.....
> 
> ...


 No probs Paul, thanks for be open about everything, not many top boys would tell everything.

I was referring to the cycle when you won your first NABBA, have the cycles gone up alot from the first to the last?

All I can say to 3g of test a week is holy s**t.....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i dunno if putting a smiley on the end of something really takes the sting out of a pop...

any more than a lol does..

but yeah you shoulkd use them more often 

i do think its all relative..

i am capable of training harder the more years i train..

however ive always trained, imo extremely hard...

youve been training for 20 odd years paul and can train instinctively, hi frequency if you choose or a host of otherways..

not many people can emulate that, and still grow..

now youre not saying copy me, but monkey see monkey do..

people who arent ready to train as you do will try it..

i dont think i`d grow doing reps that quick or stay uninjurred tbh, but its all about taking on board whats possible and then try or modyfing things to work for you as an indiviual.

most people rarely see that and just want to copy something that looks cool..

i am now training for heavy 15 rep sets:wink:

whilst still staying in touch with 6 reppers..

i did try a few cheat reps on last sets of bi`s but my back didnt like it..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yannyboy said:


> No probs Paul, thanks for be open about everything, not many top boys would tell everything.
> 
> I was referring to the cycle when you won your first NABBA, have the cycles gone up alot from the first to the last?
> 
> All I can say to 3g of test a week is holy s**t.....


to me having knowledge and not sharing is a waste.....my first Nabba Win in 2005 and my 6th place at the Britian that year i used 3g per week......last year at my NABBA West win then onto the Britain placing 6th (messed up in the last 24hrs) and the top 10 finish at the Universe i used just over 2g.....my last cycle was 525mg.....in 2004 after the only time i have lost my regional show i put more emphasis onto nutrition and less on gear.....



TheCrazyCal said:


> i dunno if putting a smiley on the end of something really takes the sting out of a pop...
> 
> any more than a lol does..
> 
> ...


i certainly would not grow on this tpe of training if i continued it week in week out but in saying that some do, my current system is a rotating system where each week i increase the working sets per bodypart from 6 to 12 over a four week period, i started this style of training 6 weeks before i started my prep for the Universe last year and continued using it through the prep and onwards to today.......for me it allows me to hit heavy but raises the intensity each week.......especially on week 4 when i do 12 working sets for Chest, Sshoulders and Triceps in one session on a monday


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

This thread is becoming tremendously amuzing!! :lol:

Anyone gonna pass the popcorn!?? Hahahaa


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

PScarb said:


> In fact I relish a good debate.......Now you seem to want to make it into something else about challenging me and my opinions why is that.......you can question anything you want mate I am open about everything I do, my physique shows me what I am doing is working so happy to answer any question you or anyone else has........it is a forum for debate after all


I can definately vouch for this, over the years Paul and i have had many a discussion on pharmaceuticals, as I have always reacted quite well to lower doses, and, as he has stated, he responded better to higher ones. We have both taken on board each others views and explanations and have both benefited.

As Paul says,



> having knowledge and not sharing is a waste


and I agree 100% !!!!!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Neil R said:


> This thread is becoming tremendously amuzing!! :lol:
> 
> Anyone gonna pass the popcorn!?? Hahahaa


Don't you start as well Neil, lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i had a great leg session one of the best ones i have had for some time, the DOM's today are immense even my glutes hurt....

Hamstrings:

Seated leg curl 4 working sets

DB SLDL with 24kg DB's 4 working sets

Quads:

Leg extensions 4 working sets

Single leg, Leg press 4 sets on each leg

Box Squats 3 sets 3x110kg for 8 reps

Calf's:

Seated extensions 4 working sets

Standing raise 4 sets

whilst on leg extensions, this skinny guy came over and said to me i should not lift so much weight on the leg extensions as it is a shaping movement...  i just put my earphone back in my ear laughed at him and upped the weight.....fukcing pr1ck....


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

How would you compare the effects of Reload only PCT against that of Clomid and Nolva? Did you use HCG during cycle?

Cheers


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> whilst on leg extensions, this skinny guy came over and said to me i should not lift so much weight on the leg extensions as it is a shaping movement...


thats the interweb for ya...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mightymariner said:


> How would you compare the effects of Reload only PCT against that of Clomid and Nolva? Did you use HCG during cycle?
> 
> Cheers


I always use HCG through cycles it just makes sense to do so, to be honest the biggest difference I saw with the reload over the typical PCT meds is my strength has not changed (although a few less reps)


TheCrazyCal said:


> thats the interweb for ya...


Yea don't you just love it....


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Cool, all looking good for Reload.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

What's PCT? :becky:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i think you`ve essentially summed up what it takes to be a competative size ^^^

(class dependent) and if youre gonna add in some GH yanny start your core work now :becky:


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> i think you`ve essentially summed up what it takes to be a competative size ^^^
> 
> (class dependent) and if youre gonna add in some GH yanny start your core work now :becky:


 Are you interested in training up a 44 year old for the stage in a few years time Cal. :becky:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if this was my first cycle it would be approx the same dose as i had just used so yes i would use Reload over the normal meds.

i always use HCG during a cycle and through PCT(dose is not the same) for this one PCT i just used reload so i could see what it gave.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ok had a good weekend was disappointed with my weigh in being down 4lbs in the last week but Saturday was not the best day food wise so that could of contributed.....went to the NPA South West show on Sunday and had a good time, i had a girl competing who placed 2nd in the figure class which was great with it only being her 2nd show and in a good line up......because of the show my refeed was not as it should of been so i guess i did not make the most of that.

i have been seeing a Deep Tissue guy for the last few months and lately he has been working on my bicep/chest tendon area and all i can say is FUKCING HELL does that hurt......i went to see him yesterday and so chest training last night had to be lighter as the tendon was still sore....

Chest:

Incline DB press 2 working sets 2 x 50kg DB

Seated press 2 working sets

Incline Flyes 2 x 30kg DB's

Shoulders: again due to my tender shoulder i opted for the toney freeman style of training again this week instead of hitting it heavy as planned

Seated DB side raise and hold 3 sets

DB Press and hold 3 sets

Triceps:

Rope pressdowns 3 working sets

Machine dips 3 working sets

i finished the session with 20minutes on the Arc strider which is a piece of cardio equipment from hell, it is like sliding up a flight of stairs....

i am away from tonight in heathrow so will take this opportunity to train at 2 great gyms in the area Panthers and castles gym on Wednesday and Thursday......

i will take this opportunity to also give the news that me and my wife are expecting our 3rd child, we had planned to try later in the year but apparently i am more fertile now at 41 whilst on cycle than i when we tried for my son in 2006 at 36 after being off for 1 year


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Contrats mate! Sleepless nights at 41??? Ouch!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dorsey said:


> Contrats mate! Sleepless nights at 41??? Ouch!


cheers mate.....

sorry for the lack of updates yet again work etc has got in the way of my updates.....really feeling tired this week for some reason i guess being back on the road is one reason after a few weeks at home....

so last night i trained at Panthers Gym in Uxbridge, i like Panthers as it is a nice well spaced, equipped gym.....

Back:

Chins 2 x sets

Underhand ISO lever pulldowns 2 x 130kg

Seated ISO one arm pull 2 x 65kg

Rear delts:

Reverse Pec-Deck 3 sets

Rope face pulls 3 sets

Biceps:

Seated DB curls 2 x 22.5kg

Seated cable spider curls 2 sets

Hammer curls 2 x 32kg

Neale Cranwell was at the gym doing a session with Sean the owner so after the session we had the chance to catch up, Neale is a great guy and such a great athlete i wish him all the best at the UKBFF British in October....

had a very busy day today at work so much that i missed a few meals which p1ssed me off especially seeing as i have legs tonight.....i trained at Castles gym in Windsor tonight as i like there leg equipment....

Hamstrings:

Lying plate loaded leg curl 3 x 45kg

Single leg curl 3 sets

Quads:

Plate loaded Leg exstensions 2 x 80kg

Box Squats 2 x 110kg

Leg press 6 x 10 reps with 10 sec rest between each set using 220kg

Calf's:

Leg press toe press 3 sets

Standing raise 3 sets

very tired tonight i am looking forward to a few days off from the gym, my wife is going to Spain on Saturday with a few friends for 5 days so i am in charge of the rug-rats for the time  i am going to visit my sister in Luton over the weekend so no gym time for me until a week today which is fine as i am due a rest week.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ok so i am back, i just had 10 days off from the gym whilst my wife went to Spain and decided to extend this for some rest which i needed.....

last night i was back with Chest/Shoulders (did not do triceps as i needed to meet someone)

Chest:

Incline Press 2 working sets 2 x 140kg

Seated press 2 working sets

Cable X Overs 2 working sets

Shoulders:

Standing dead press 2 working sets 2 x 90kg

Standing DB side raise 2 working sets 2 x 22kg DB's

BB front raise 2 working sets

my weight is up 3lbs this last week to 227lbs so happy with that as my condition has not suffered so the only thing i can put this down to is the GHRP/GHRH combo i am using each day.....

speaking to my coach we will be moving into another cycle in the next week or so which will be a 10-12 week cycle before having a 8 week ish break before jumping into the pre-comp stage at the beginning of Jan.....

i am ordering some clinical grade Peptides this week so i expect a big difference over using the normal available peptides i can get.....another peptide i am looking at getting is Follistane i am looking forward to seeing what this can bring......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Today i set off for a 5 mile trip to North Wales as i am working up in head office for the next two days, unfortunatly i forgot to put my tub of extreme Whey in the boot so i am up in a hotel without any ****ing protein........not happy.

to add to this due to work i only had 2 meals before training legs tonight...i had a Whey shake and nuts for breakfast then turkey mince and rice on the road and that meal was at 11.00am.......again not happy....

however although a s**t day was had my session turned out to be a very good one..

Quads:

Leg extensions 3 working sets 20 reps

DB box squats 3 working sets with 40kg DB's in each hand

Lunges 2 sets

Hamstrings:

DB SLDL 3sets

Seated leg curl 3 sets

Lying leg curl 2 sets

Calf's:

Seated raise 3 sets

Walking step toe raise

i ordered my clinical grade peptides yesterday they should be through soon so i am looking forward to see how better they are from the standard that i normally get....


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

last year I had to change work locations quite often so I always had tins of tuna, sardines, salmon and mackerel in the boot of the car for emergencies, lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

aka said:


> last year I had to change work locations quite often so I always had tins of tuna, sardines, salmon and mackerel in the boot of the car for emergencies, lol


i normally have a tub of Whey, jar of PB, oats so simple in a box in my boot but i took the box out when i went away with the kids last week.......

legs last night was a good session which i have definatly felt today, i will definatly include DB box squats each week now.....

today was a much better days eating i was able to get all my meals in both before and after training......i would normally train on Friday but with me travelling home tomorrow i will be eating dinner with the family rather than going to the gym, so tonight i trained Back/Biceps/Rear delts and triceps which i missed on monday....

Back:

Chins 2 sets

Wide grip pulldowns 3 sets

Partial deads 3 sets

Rope pullovers 1 set

Rear delts:

Rope face pulls 3 sets

Reverse cable x overs 3 sets

Biceps:

ISO lever concentration curls 3 sets 3 x 35kg per arm

DB curl 2 sets 2 x 22kg

Hammer curls 2 sets 2 x 22.5kg DB

Triceps:

Straight bar pressdowns 3 sets

Dips 3 sets

it was a good session although longer than normal because of the inclusion of triceps.....

back to the hotel i managed to get a good meal tonight with chicken and spuds i also ordered one for the morning as i had forgotten my whey this week so have to make do with what i can get.......a mistake i am not going to repeat again.....


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Glad all is going well mate. You were looking brick out house like, last time I saw you. Do you do anything to add flavour to your turkey mince?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GALTONATOR said:


> Glad all is going well mate. You were looking brick out house like, last time I saw you. Do you do anything to add flavour to your turkey mince?


cheers mate....yea i use spices and a tin of chopped toms i cook two meals in one using 500g of turkey breast mince with a tin of chopped toms and spices.....it really tastes nice


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so weighed in on the weekend and i am 2lbs up so i am now 229lbs which is the same weight as i was when i finished my last cycle so well happy with that especially seeing as i have just started my new cycle and i am 10lbs heavier than when i started my last cycle....i have also started using insulin as well as some clinical grade peptides so i am hoping for a productive 10-12 weeks.....

training tonight was Chest and Shoulders as i am training Arms with Harold on Wednesday at Forest gym so changed the training around a little this week.

Chest:

Seated flat press 3 working sets

Incline Smith press 3 working sets [email protected], [email protected]

Cables X Overs 2 working sets

Shoulders:

Standing BB dead press 3 working sets [email protected], [email protected]

Standing DB side raise 3 working sets 3 @22.5kg

BB front raise 3 sets [email protected]

diet today:

Meal 1 - 4 weetabix, fruit, yogurt, whey

Meal 2 - Chicken, Basmati rice

Meal 3 - extra lean meatballs, Basmati rice

Meal 4 - Extreme Whey, Nuts

Train

Meal 5 - PWO shake

Meal 6 - Jacket spuds, chicken

i am away tomorrow for the rest of the week, i am going to train in 3 different gyms whilst away (Panthers, Castle, Forest) all great gyms, i am fortunate to be able to travel around the UK and train is some great gyms...


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

I've always struggled with my shoulders and have been trying the toney freeman side raises you posted and am quite impressed with the results. Never felt that kind of burning sensation in my shoulders after an exercise before. My reps are a bit slower as I'd probably injure myself doing it as fast as you. Good journal mate, thanks for posting.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

glad to hear you are getting something from the exercises mate......

Its been a busy week, i travelled to Heathrow on Tuesday after me and my wife had our 12 week scan for our 3rd child (amazes me every time seeing a baby move inside her tummy)

Tuesday night i trained legs at Castles gym in Windsor...

Hamstrings:

Lying leg curl 6 sets of 10 reps with 10 sec rest between each set.

Seated leg curl 4 sets

Quads:

Leg extensions 4 sets i went heavy this week after warming up doing 120kg for 3 of the 4 sets (ISO plate loading machine)

Box Squats 3 sets(i was aiming to do 4 but went to heavy and tweaked my back a little) 1 x 25kg DB's, 2 x 50kg DB's

Calf's:

Standing calf raise 3 sets

Seated calf raise 3 sets

good session on Hamstrings but am p1ssed that i pushed to much on the box squats and tweaked my back......

today i was working in Gatwick Airport so took the opportunity to train at my good friend Harold Marillier gym (Forest Gym) it has been a while since i have seen Harold so it was good to catch up.....we had arranged to train Arms and what a session it was...

Biceps:

Warmup - 6 sets of light to medium weight DB concentration curls(with elbow on knee) this is something H does to warmup and get the blood into the muscle....

Seated DB curl 3 sets [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

One arm spider curls 3 sets [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

we finished Biceps with one all out set of Crucifix curls........

Triceps:Harold wanted to use my multi grip handles for triceps so used these throughout.....

Pressdowns 3 sets

Underhand grip pressdowns 3 sets

Overhead extensions 3 sets

We finished the session off with one all out set of medium width pressups....

Harold likes to use more volume than i am used to and it was a really nice change to do a higher volume session without lowering the weight, i was really pleased with my strength on this session.....

diet has been ok but not great again down to work, i need to get some sort of ready to drink protein shakes in the boot of my car so i can take these into a meeting, i cannot take a shaker into the meeting as they are to obvious......it is not something that is a great issue now but as i get closer to January and the start of my 2012 prep it will become more of an issue as i cannot go longer than 2-3hrs without protein when dieting....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

had a decent weekend i was plenty busy with the people i am prepping (5 in total) but thnkfully i managed to clear Sunday so i could spend time with the family so had a day at the zoo.....

last night was my push workout and Jesus was it a doozy......

Chest:

Incline Smith press 4 working sets 1 x 100kg, 2 x 120kg, 1 x 140kg

Seated flat press 4 working sets

Incline DB fly 3 working sets 3 x 30kg DB's

Shoulders:

Standing Dead press 4 working sets 1 x 50kg, 2 x 80kg, 1 x 90kg

DB side raise 4 working sets 4 x 22kg DB's

BB front raise...my intention was to do 4 working sets but only managed 2 sets as my shoulders where burning.....

Triceps:

Rope press downs 4 sets

Rope overhead extensions 3 sets

Machine dips 3 sets again had to drop my last set as i was totally drained......

it was an amazing session i was strong but Jesus was a fukced by the end so much so i could not eat my last meal of the day and had to go to bed early.......

i weighed in on Sunday as i normally do and i am now at my highest weight ever 231lbs i am finding this a little uncomfortable i think this is down to now being able to do my normal cardio over the last 2 weeks due to work, family commitments....but i have put this back into my schedule on non training days.....this will also help with my peptide use as it is more beneficial if used fasted and before cardio....


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

PScarb said:


> cheers mate....yea i use spices and a tin of chopped toms i cook two meals in one using 500g of turkey breast mince with a tin of chopped toms and spices.....it really tastes nice


I asked this very same question yesterday and was thinking of using toms as a sauce. After you've browned the mince off and added the toms, how long would you leave it all to simmer for?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dorsey said:


> I asked this very same question yesterday and was thinking of using toms as a sauce. After you've browned the mince off and added the toms, how long would you leave it all to simmer for?


i like to leave it a little longer than most as i think it tastes better than having alot of juice in the meal so normally i simmer it for 20min


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

last night was Legs night....

Hamstrings:

Seated leg curl 4 sets

Lying leg crl with a DB between feet 4 sets

DB Stiff Leg Dead Lift 4 sets

Quads:

DB Box squats 4 sets with 40kg DB's (Video - Box Squats - YouTube)

Leg extensions 4 sets (Video - Leg extensions - YouTube)

Walking lunges 3 x 30 steps

i finished the session with 30min on the arctic strider......

diet has been good this week as i have been working from home so managed to get all my meals in this week as no meeting to go to or hours of traveling to deal with....


----------



## swifty99 (Jan 1, 2009)

i just want to say what an informative progress journal and i am currently training like yourself and i am loving the routine. keep up the good work.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Just wondering why you do box squats over normal squats, are they still as effective?

Allen.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

swifty99 said:


> i just want to say what an informative progress journal and i am currently training like yourself and i am loving the routine. keep up the good work.


cheers mate glad you find it informative...


Allenb said:


> Just wondering why you do box squats over normal squats, are they still as effective?
> 
> Allen.


i do them because i cannot do normal squats mate, i was paralysed back in 1996 and since then i have not been able to squat so these are the closest i can get to them.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Paralysed, bloody hell Paul, what happened?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yannyboy said:


> Paralysed, bloody hell Paul, what happened?


i injured my back whilst competing in a Tug-O-War comp in Bermuda whilst in the Navy nothing was thought of it but then went to sea and hit really rough weather, i was paralysed as i came down a forward ladder as the ship went up and i came down......i was flown by helo to Guantanamo bay then by learjet to miami where i stayed for approx 8 weeks....my legs came back after some spinal surgery/tap type thing....unfortunatly the Navy in there wisdom sent me back to the ship 3 months latter where i relapsed for a further 4 months.....it was not a nice experiance i must admit.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

had a good weekend as i took saturday away for my mates Stag do(i am the best man) i had arranged a night out in Bristol, it was a good night and just what i needed......

Monday i travelled to Heathrow for 3 nights on business so i took the chance to train at the new Activ8 gym in Slough, what a gym it is full to the rafters with hammer strength equipment.......definatly recommend it to anyone who is in the area.....

so i trained with Russ a friend from slough, i thought i would take him through one of my workouts....

Chest:

Incline Smith Press 2 working sets 1 x 120kg, 1 x 140kg

Hammer Flat Press 2 working sets 1 x 120kg, 1 x 160kg

Cable X Overs 2 working sets

Shoulders:i trained the way Toney Freeman showed me a while ago, i have posted the exercises in video format on this journal before...

DB side raise 3 sets

DB press 3 sets

Triceps:

Rope pressdowns 3 sets

Hammer machine dips 1 x 120kg, 1 x 150kg

i weighed in at the weekend still at 231lbs which is no surprise as i expect the weight to steadily increase over the weeks rather than a large rise as i am using what i would consider a low dose cycle.

i am happy with my size and i am constantly being told that i am looking bigger than ever, my concern at the moment is my condition it is not that i am really fat but i am struggling with my size as i feel uncomfortable so inevitably i want to be leaner but this is more of a mindset thing.......i am sure as the test kicks in my physique will harden and i will feel more comfertable.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

what i mean by that is at 5'5" tall carrying 231lbs around is uncomfortable...not sure how better to explain this really, i am sure as i hold the weight and gain i will adjust, this happened when i went from 219lbs to 229lbs on my last cycle


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ok sorry for the lack of updates but I have been shattered this week after training and really busy with work, I trained Back, rear delts and biceps at Panthers gym in Uxbridge on Wednesday....

Back:

Chins for warmup

One arm hammer row 2 working sets 1 x 60kg, 1 x 80kg

Underhand Iso pulldown 2 working sets 1 x 50kg, 1 x 65kg

Wide grip pulldowns 2 working sets

Rear Delts:

Bar face pulls 3 sets

Rope face pulls 3 sets

Biceps:

Seated DB curl 2 sets 1 x 25kg, 1 x 30kg

One arm DB spider curls 2 working sets 2 x 30kg

Hammer curls 2 working sets 2 x 27.5kg

Last night was legs although this is my 6 working sets week I cannot just do 6 sets for my legs as I cannot use an appropriate amount of weight to justify the low set number because of my back injury.

Seated leg curl - 6 sets of 10 reps with 10 seconds between sets

Box Squats - 6 sets of 10 reps with 10 seconds between sets

DB Stiff Leg Deadlifts - 6 sets of 10 reps with 10 seconds between sets

Leg Press - 6 sets of 10 reps with 10 seconds between sets

Seated calf press - 6 sets of 10 reps with 10 seconds between sets

I have noticed a real difference in using the clinical grade peptides I have been using over the last 2 weeks over the other peptides I have used, firstly I have got a slight case of prolactin gyno from the GH release something I have never had before...plus the difference in my condition is noticeable in such a short amount of time, I am not totally surprised as these are genuine clinical grade peptides something I wondered about with other peptides I have used........I have now increased the frequency of my shots from 3 to 5 per day with 4 of them being GRF/GHRP-2 and the one before bed being GRF/IPAM........

I am 3 weeks into my cycle and it is going well as I feel my physique changing in such a way it does change when you introduce a higher amount of test that you normally use.......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hi guys, i had a good weekend no change in my weight still at 231lbs but a tad leaner this week this i put down to the new peptides i am using.....

because of this i have decided to put a small amount of Insulin into my cycle (6iu) taken with my GH PWO (7.2iu) i started this on Friday and feel fuller all ready so will be sticking with this for the time being....

last night i trained Chest/shoulders and Triceps at a different gym as mine was closed for the Bank Holiday, i also trained alone as my training partner cold not make it.....

Chest:

Incline DB press 3 working sets 3 @ 44kg (these where the heaviest in the gym)

Seated Press 3 working sets

Cable X Overs 2 working sets

Shoulders:

DB side raise 3 working sets 3 @ 20kg

BB standing press 3 sets [email protected], [email protected]

BB front raise 2 working sets

Triceps:

Rope pressdowns 3 working sets

Rope overhead extensions 3 working sets

Pressups with hands by side of chest 2 sets to failure....

i am feeling very good at the moment hopefully this will continue through the whole cycle.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

quick update on training last week....

Wednesday was legs so i decided to again do a stupid thing and do 300 reps......

Seated leg curl 6 sets of 10 reps with 10 sec rest between sets.

Leg press 6 sets of 10 reps with 10 sec rest between sets.

Lying Leg curl with DB between feet....6 sets of 10 reps with 10 sec rest between sets.

Box Squats 6 sets of 10 reps with 10 sec rest between sets. this was a big mistake and really messed me up...

Seated calf raise 6 sets of 10 reps with 10 sec rest between sets.

this session was good but then so bad as my CNS seem to take such a hit from it i felt ill that night and the next day.......

Friday:

Back:

Chins 3 sets

Deadlifts 3 sets (i did full off the floor lifts for the first time in years) 3 sets @ 80kg

Pulldowns 3 sets

Biceps:

Seated DB curl 3 sets

Seated concentration curls 3 sets

Hammer curls 2 sets

Rear Delts:

Rope face pulls 4 sets

Reverse cable x overs 4 sets

i had a great weekend with the family plenty of down time which after last week is exactly what i needed.....weigh in was up to 232lbs on Sunday with slightly better condition so happy and at the 4 week mark in the cycle i expect a jump in weight in the next few weeks....

Today:

Chest:

Incline Smith press 3 working sets [email protected], [email protected], [email protected](PB)

Seated press 3 sets

Incline DB press 3 working sets with 40kg DB's (tried more but hit failure to soon was totally fukced)

Shoulders:

BB Dead press 3 sets [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

DB Side raise 3 sets with 20kg DB's

Seated machine shoulder press 3 sets

Triceps:

Rope pressdowns 3 sets

Overhead rope extensions 3 sets

machine Dips 3 sets

i was and still am totally fukced from this session tonight my strength was up on all lifts but my chest workout effected the shoulder and tricep workout slightly through both muscle burn and energy levels.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so a huge lack of updates for last week just because i was so shattered in the evening.....

Last Wednesdays Legs session:

Leg exstensions 4 sets of 20 reps

Seated Leg curl 4 sets 20 reps

DB stiff leg deads 4 sets 15 reps

Leg press i only managed to do 3 sets on this as i twinged my back doing the hamstring exercises......it was not a great leg session

Friday:

Back:

Chins 3 sets

Seated 1 arm row 3 sets

Deadlifts 3 sets @100kg

Pulldowns 2 sets

Rear delts:

Reverse Cable X Overs 6 sets

Biceps:

Standing Straight bar curl 3 sets

Seated DB curl 3 sets

Concentration curl 3 sets

i had a hectic weekend as i had 2 guys competing at the UKBFF Port Talbot show, my u80kg won his class and my u90kg came 2nd in his class both received invites to the finals so was happy with the showing......

Yesterday i was able to train at the new Universal Fitness gym in Cardiff it is a really good gym plenty of equipment, weights and space......

Chest:

Incline Smith press 2 sets @ 140kg

Seated machine press 2 sets

Seated machine flye 2 sets

Shoulders:

Hammer press 2 sets @160kg

DB side raise 2 sets @22.5kg

DB press (toney freeman style)

Triceps:

was supposed to train these but due to time i had to give them a miss and will train them later in the week.

i am away from home all week this week not getting back until Friday lunchtime so not great but i am able to train in some good gyms as i am going to go over to Eccles tomorrow and train at IFBB Pro Paul George gym.......

weigh in on Saturday saw me being my heaviest weight......235lbs so really happy with my progress....


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

PScarb said:


> i had a hectic weekend as i had 2 guys competing at the UKBFF Port Talbot show, my u80kg won his class and my u90kg came 2nd in his class both received invites to the finals so was happy with the showing.......


Thats great Paul, I wish it was a dedicated TV channel for bbing, is so hard to catch up with comps


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i had a good weekend at home with the family after being away all of last week working, got to see my athletes that are competing soon in both a local show and the NPA finals was very happy with all of them.......

my weight dropped at the weekend back down to 232lbs this was to be expected really as there was no day last week where i eat all 6 of my meals, so a drop was to be expected.

i had a very good workout last night at my normal gym....

Chest:

Incline Smith press 3 sets 1 @ 120kg, 1 @ 140kg, 1 @ 150kg

Seated machine press 3 sets

Cable X Overs 2 sets

Shoulders:

Standing Dead Press 3 sets 1 @ 70kg, 2 @ 80kg

Standing DB side raise 3 sets with 24kg DB's

BB front raise 2 sets with 35kg BB

Triceps:

Straight bar pressdowns 3 sets

Overhead extensions 3 sets

Machine dips 2 sets

am half way through my current cycle now and am happy with the results....i have just altered my peptide use though to this...

Training days:

saturation dose of GHRP/GHRH followed 20min later with GH before meal 1

30min before training IGF-1DES

PWO GH/6iu Insulin

B4 Bed saturation dose of IPAM/GHRH followed 20min later with GH

Non Training days:

GHRH/GHRP 4 x day spread 3 hrs apart

i am back home on Thursday...........


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

glad its all going well Paul looking forward to seeing you at the West next year


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dr Manhattan said:


> glad its all going well Paul looking forward to seeing you at the West next year


hey shaun nice to see you back mate, yes things are going well although not liking the weight i am at now it is a little uncomfertable.....i am looking forward to the West as well mate it will be my last year so want to go out on a high.....

I was away this week working in Heathrow so had the chance to train at Panthers gym again on Wednesday for my back session.

Back:

Underhand pulldowns 3 sets

Seated Row 3 sets

Wide grip pulldowns 2 sets

Rear Delts:

Machine rear delts 3 sets

Straight bar face pulls 3 sets

Biceps:

21's 3 sets

DB concentration curls 3 sets

Hammer curls 2 sets

i had the chance to speak to Sean who owns the gym about the recent UKBFF qualifiers and we both agreed that the next 2 (Brum/Leeds) will be the toughest as alot of guys have not received invites this year as they are clamping down on inviting to many......he also is going to help me with some core work so that i can control my waist next year on stage a little better.....

i am back home now so tomorrows leg session will be at my normal gym then a weekend off as i am the best man at my mates wedding......plus i need to finish my BEEF column by the end of the weekend


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

tonight was leg day and after missing training them last week i wanted to hit them hard.....

Quads:

Leg exstensions 3 sets warmup

Leg press 4 sets 15 reps per set

Leg extensions FST-7

Sissy squats 3 sets

Hamstrings:

SLDL 4 sets

One leg curl 3 sets

Calfs:

Seated raise 6 sets of 15

i pushed the weight higher on all exercises tonight and could feel the difference by the end.......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

due to work and family updating my log with any consistency has not been possible over the last few months, so a quick update before this off season journal comes to an end.....

i reached 238lbs (17st) on my second cycle this year which was a 12 week cycle that finished 4 weeks ago, i have dropped a bit of water and settled at 232lbs so far.......i reached my goal this year of increasing my muscle mass without becoming a really fat ****

a few changes since i last spoke to you guys the biggest one is that i qualified to be a NABBA Judge so i have a path to go down this time next year when i retire from the stage....yes you did read that right 2012 will be my last year onstage for many reasons family and work being the main ones but also because i feel i have acheived everything i could possible achieve from the sport......i have placed top 3 in Britain and top 10 at the Universe (my goal is to better this next year though) and in my own opinion have built one of the best class 4 physiques in the UK (other peoples opinions may vary )......

another change is that i will no longer be sponsored by Extreme Nutrition from the 1st of December.

i will be working with Skip from now until at least the Britain on June the 2nd next year, i am looking forward to seeing what we can achieve together as we prep for the shows.....

i think that is everything


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Good luck for your last year competing Paul, hopefully you finish on a high.

That's a very decent weight for your height, what do you reckon your onstage weight would be from there? Hope you haven't put too my h mass on your legs, from what I remember they were massive already.

Why are you moving away from extreme, that's you and scott galton both moved, just wondered what the reason is or is it you're coming to the end of competing.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Allenb said:


> Good luck for your last year competing Paul, hopefully you finish on a high.
> 
> That's a very decent weight for your height, what do you reckon your onstage weight would be from there? Hope you haven't put too my h mass on your legs, from what I remember they were massive already.
> 
> Why are you moving away from extreme, that's you and scott galton both moved, just wondered what the reason is or is it you're coming to the end of competing.


i was 196lbs last year so i would want better condition but with a little more size so approx 200lbs.....

I cannot speak for Scott but i have stepped down because my contract comes to an end on the 1st of december and with family and work commitments next year on top of competing i cannot commit to what is required of a sponsored athlete to such a brand like Extreme Nutrition.....


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

PScarb said:


> ...i have stepped down because my contract comes to an end on the 1st of december and with family and work commitments next year on top of competing i cannot commit to what is required of a sponsored athlete to such a brand like Extreme Nutrition.....


I can understand that. I've got two mates who are sponsored (one with Grenade and the other NRGFuel) and they're both run ragged with all the promo work they have to do. Both young with no kids etc so not a problem but would imagine once life catches up with them it'd be hard to juggle the two for too long.


----------

